# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  dr. Vlatković - Zadar

## enna

Molim mame kojima je trudnoću pratio dr. Vlatković u Zadru da podjele svoja iskustva (dobra ili loša) i savjete o njemu.

Ja sam također kod njega pratila trudnoću i nemam nikakvih loših iskustva ali sam i zadnjih par tjedana čula dosta loših stvari kao tipa:
-   fulao termin za 5 tjedana
-   krivo rekao za spol bebe
-   sa trudovima na CTG-u od 120 poslao ženu doma da odmara ...

Prijateljica mi prati trudnoću kod njega i čisto nas zanimaju vaša iskustva.

----------


## dijanam

Enna,
dr Vlatkovic ima jednu rijetku osobinu, a ta je da je izuzetno topla osoba, puna razumijevanja i suosjecanja za druge.
UZV je njegova uza specijalnost, a uz cinjenicu da ima odlicno opremljenu ordinaciju to je nekome sasvim dovoljno da se odluci za njega.
To sto fula... ne znam sto bi ti rekla. Fulaju svi, to je normalno. Problem je u nama i cinjenici da previse vjerujemo tehnologiji, a ne u njima.

Meni bi ovaj prvi razlog bio vise nego dovoljan da ga izaberem za svog lijecnika (da vec nemam jednu takvu), ali ovo drugo mi je totalno nebitno.

I nekako mi se cini previse da je "fulao termin za 5 tjedana". Vjerojatno bi trebalo cuti i drugu stranu price.

----------


## ninaXY

Meni Vlatković nije vodio trudnoću, ali mi je bio dežuran u bolnici za vrijeme mog poroda. Nažalost, on je "vanjski", pa je drugi doktor bio "glavni". Nakon svega, mogu ti reći da su Vlatkovićeve procjene mog stanja ispale točne, ali se postupilo ipak po pogrešnim procjenama drugog liječnika. Da je Vlatković bio moj liječnik, mislim da bi u tom slučaju ovaj drugi njemu prepustio sve, i povukao se. 
Mislim da ti je Vlatković dobar izbor ako želiš prirodni porod.

----------


## Dia

ja trebam izabrati ginekologa u zd
isto sam cula o njemu sve super
zanima me dal on radi samo kao privatnik ili kao ugovorni zdrastveni?

ako smijem ubaciti, zna li netko kakav je Anđelić? jel on samo privatnik ili?

----------


## dijanam

Dia, on je iskljucivo privatnik, bez ugovora s HZZO-om.
Ako ti je to problem, mogu ti na PP mozda napisati par preporuka...
Za Andjelica ne znam, cure ce znati.

----------


## ninaXY

> ako smijem ubaciti, zna li netko kakav je Anđelić? jel on samo privatnik ili?


Anđelić ima ugovor s HZZO-om. UZV plačaš 250 kn. Uglavnom nema gužve, kad te naruči, tad si na redu, u čekaonici je najnoviji broj Glorije i simpatična sestra, i on je uvijek nasmješen i spreman na šalu...ali meni se ne sviđa njegov stav "bolje dva sata prerano, nego dva sata prekasno". Ako želiš prirodni porod, on ti definitivno nije dobar izbor. I, naravno, oduševljen je epiziotomijom kao takvom. Zbog takvog stava planiram slijedeću trudnoću voditi negdje drugdje.
Što se tiče stručnosti, ja baš nisam dovoljno kompetentna da procijenim da li je nešto do sada fulao. Čula sam nekih rekla-kazala priča, ali takvih neprovjerenih priča sam čula skoro o svim ginekolozima.
Koliko ja znam, dijanam je jako zadovoljna sa svojom ginekologicom. Ja sam otišla od nje jer je uvijek bila jako gužva i nije mi se dalo satima čekati na tvrdim stolicama s ogromnim trbuhom. Ali ona je sad u novom prostoru, pa se nadam da je i taj problem riješen. Zapravo, i ja razmišljam da joj se ponovo vratim njoj ako me bude htjela.

----------


## dalmatinka

Ja sam kod Crvelina , jest da je privatnik ( i to najskuplji u gradu) ,
al on je meni savršen . I stručan , i opremljen i razgovorljiv .

----------


## Dia

ja sam cula samo za njih dvoje, od dvije cure koje su kod njih
zanima me i preporuka eventualno za nekog drugog
za sada jos ne planiram drugu trudnocu, treba mi za eto tako da imam u slucaju, bar za sada
e da i za pregled sad nakon poroda

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Enna,
> dr Vlatkovic ima jednu rijetku osobinu, a ta je da je izuzetno topla osoba, puna razumijevanja i suosjecanja za druge.
> UZV je njegova uza specijalnost, a uz cinjenicu da ima odlicno opremljenu ordinaciju to je nekome sasvim dovoljno da se odluci za njega.
> To sto fula... ne znam sto bi ti rekla. Fulaju svi, to je normalno. Problem je u nama i cinjenici da previse vjerujemo tehnologiji, a ne u njima.
> 
> Meni bi ovaj prvi razlog bio vise nego dovoljan da ga izaberem za svog lijecnika (da vec nemam jednu takvu), ali ovo drugo mi je totalno nebitno.
> 
> I nekako mi se cini previse da je "fulao termin za 5 tjedana". Vjerojatno bi trebalo cuti i drugu stranu price.



Potpisujem.

----------


## Lea79

Za dr. Vlatkovića samo riječi pohvale... 
Kod njega vodim trudnoću od prvog dana, ne nabija nervozu i bespotrebnu paniku, izuzetno je ljubazan, a i glasi kao stručnjak.
Pregled za trudnice je svakih 3-4 tj., pred kraj svaki tjedan, a pregled košta 200 kn. Svaki put radi ultrazvuk, objasni sve.

----------


## Dia

evo da ga pohvalim i ja
bila sam jucer kod njega na pregledu i stvarno je bio ugodan, ljubazan

----------


## pamela

drage cure, trentno sam trudna 33 tjedna. Trudnoću mi od prvog dana vodi dr. Vlatković koji je prije svega predivan čovjek, pravi liječnik i stručnjak u svom poslu. Mogu vam samo reći da sam sa 12 tjedana imala prva krvarenja i u bolnici su digli ruke od moje trudnoće, al dr. Vlatković je bio uporan i dogurali smo do 18 tjedna i to se ponovo ponovilo.Dr na ginekologiji mi je rekla da idem doma leći i da je pitanje dana kad će doći do spontanog. Neću reći ništa više osim da je moja beba upravo sad nemirna  u stomaku, krasno napreduje, ja se super osjećam i svi problemčići su nestali upravo kao što je dr. Vlatković rekao. Da sutra ostanem ponovo trudna ne bih se mislila niti sekunde koga odabrati za liječnika sebi i svojoj bebi. Kod koga god išli ultrazvuk ćete plaćati, npr. preko zdravstvenog 250 kuna, a kod Vlatkovića 200 kuna. Mislim da je zdravlje djeteta najbitnije a svi se možemo odreći nečega i skupiti  u mj. dana taj novac.

----------


## klia

Kod moga soc. ginica (privatnik s ugovorom preko HZZO-a) prvi se uzv u godini plaća 250 kn i svaki sljedeći po 100kn.
U prošloj sam trudnoći s njime bila uglavnom zadovoljna, pogotovo što ga poznajem i privatno. Sviđalo mi se i to što nije pretjerivao s uzv-om.
Međutim, u ovoj trudnoći - sve se promijenilo. Djeluje mi umorno, zabrinuto, odsutno, baš onako - zrelo za penziju. Sve češće izostaje s posla, a mijenja ga liječnik koji baš i nije na nekom glasu. I baš kao za inat - kad mi je u ovoj trudnoći bila frka (jednom zbog nekih bolova, drugi puta zbog početka upale mjehura...) nije radio. I tako sam i ja otišla na par pregleda kod Vlatkovića.
I stvarno vam mogu reći da sam ostala iznenađena njegovom ljubaznošću i nadasve - smirenošću. Ne mogu suditi o stručnosti jer moje frke nisu bile neke velike, no nisam ni sama bila svjesna koliko mi lijepa riječ i topao pristup od strane liječnika znači. Nekako, bila sam naviknuta da kod svoga ginića prije izađem nego što uđem u ordinaciju, ali tješila sam se mišlju da je on takav jer je trudnoća ok pa nema smisla gubiti vrijeme na meni...
Još ću vam dati jedan primjer: kod moga ginekologa zadnji mjesec trudnoće tretira se jednako kao i svi ostali, dakle nikakva posebna skrb ni nadzor, nedavno me baš razočarao što je otišao na godišnji u tjednu u kojem je rekao da dođem na posljednji pregled prije poroda (a prethodni je bio prije više od mjesec dana). 
Uglavnom, razumijem trudnice koje svaki mjesec odvajaju 200kn za pregled kod dr. Vlatkovića. Jedino možda ti prečesti pregledi uzv-om (koji ponekad traju i 15-ak minuta) nisu baš bajni (što potvrđuju i novija otkrića). No, mislim da je riječ o liječniku kome možeš iznijeti svoje stavove i sumnje po tom pitanju pa čak i odbiti uzv.
Zna li tko, surađuje li dr. V. još u rodilištu?

----------


## kikic

Klia, dobro si rekla taman je za penziju (K.Č. je li tako?)
Nisam trudna ali kad budem sigurno neću k njemu jer je stvarno vidljivo umoran od posla, star.. A sjećam ga se prije 10 - tak godina, bez daljnjeg je za mirovinu

----------


## Lea79

> Zna li tko, surađuje li dr. V. još u rodilištu?


Mislim da ne, nema on vremena za to... Ja bi se bila spasila da je on mogao prisustvovati porodu, a dopao me liječnik koji je bio moja najveća fobija - izuzetno grubo stvorenje.

----------


## ninaXY

> Zna li tko, surađuje li dr. V. još u rodilištu?


meni je on bio na porodu, ali to mi nije puno koristilo jer je drugi liječnik bio "glavni"   :Sad: . Mogu samo reći da se naknadno ispostavilo da je Vlatković bio u pravu, ali slaba je to utjeha. Možda da sam bila njegova pacijentica, možda bi se onda ovaj "glavni" povukao i prepustio Vlatkoviću odluke. A mislim da ću slijedeći put biti njegova pacijentica.

----------


## kikic

Klia, nazovi ga i pitaj. Izuzetno je pristupačan, stvarno ga možeš sve pitati.

----------


## klia

Kikić, 8) kako si ga odmah prepoznala!  :Laughing:  
U pon. idem na ctg kod V. tako da ću ga pitati.
No, svejedno, ostaje mi neka tuga jer ipak se na neki način vežeš za svog dugogodišnjeg g, meni je totalno bed doći i pokupiti karton, njegova mi je sestra skroz ok.  :/ No ipak mislim da će u budućnosti netko drugi biti moj izbor. Lea, draga, šapni mi inicijale tog grubijana...

----------


## Lea79

Dr. Lis., a tko drugi...

----------


## klia

Zar taj tip još uvijek radi u rađaonici???  :Sad:

----------


## kikic

> Kikić, 8) kako si ga odmah prepoznala!



Tako si ga dobro opisala da ne mogu fulati   :Laughing:  

Da, nekad je stvarno bio dobar doktor, ono, zainteresiran ali sad,    :/ 

A nisam znala da ga Lis. mijenja... Definitivno idem kod Vlatkovića kad ostanem trudna

----------


## Amelie32

Cure ovo sam čekala ! Tom doktoru Lis. ja ne bih dala ni kravu pregledati, a kamoli ženu.   :Mad:  
Ovo ljeto dok sam bila na odmoru u ZD, u 32. tjednu trudnoće imala sam česte BH kontrakcije pa sam se zabrinula. Da ne pričam cijelu priču koju sam već ispričala na ljetnim trudnicama, igrom slučaja našla sam se u njegovoj trudničkoj ambulanti. Tako grozan i grub pregled u životu nisam doživjela, on je bio jako neljubazan, a da vam ne velim da se papir od prijašnjeg pregleda pacijentice na stolu uopće ne mijenja. Sva sreća da nisam nešto pobrala. Kad je na kraju na moje inzistiranje napravljen CTG, njega nigdje nije bilo da mi potpiše papire da mogu ići doma. Tek sam poslije čula sestre kako se došaptavaju da je otišao u Pevec nešto kupiti, pa smo MM i ja čekali još 45 min. da se vrati.
A najbolje mi je bilo kad mi je u trenutku pregleda rekao: "Gospođo zatvoreni ste !" A ja otvorena od 23. tjedna. Onda je tek pogledao papire od mog doca i naravno prepisao sve što i ovaj prije, a svoju konstataciju o zatvorenosti nije nigdje spomenuo. I još su mi htjeli naplatiti taj "pregled" i CTG 300 kn jer nisam imala uputnicu, pa nam je doktorica u hitnoj dala uputnicu da ne moram to platiti.
Što dalje od tog "doktora" ako vam je stalo do vašeg zdravlja !

----------


## Lea79

E on je nžalost moj soc. ginić. Na početku trudnoće sam morala k njemu po uputnice za vađenje krvi. Čekala sam ga više od sat vremena dok je on išao na kavu.  :? Još mi je rekao da se vraća odmah, da samo ide po kavu (za vrijeme radnog vremena, dok su ga tri pacijentice čekale).
Kad sam došla u trudovima na  pregled, tako me nježno "pregledao" da mi je puknuo vodenjak. Porod mim je bio pis of kejk, kako me bolilo njegovo šivanje. 
Malo smo off topic i jesam ga ispljucala, ali cure, dalje od njega!

----------


## klia

K. Č. mijenja Ar (isto stari doktor, nekad vrlo cijenjen, nadzirao porod mojoj staroj dok je mene rađala), ali koji prije par godina mojoj frendici nije prepoznao izvanmat. trudnoću :shock: , cura došla doma i zamalo iskrvarila.
Za L. se po gradu u zadnje vrijeme priča svašta i ozbiljno me frka da mi ne bude na porodu. E, to mi nije jasno - kako on može biti i u primarnoj zaštiti ("vođenje" trudnoća) i u rodilištu?

----------


## Amelie32

A koji sam tek ja baksuz, doći na ljetovanje u ZD i onda dopasti k njemu u šake. To mi baš u životu nije trebalo, mogla sam živjeti i bez tog upoznavanja dr. L:  :Mad:

----------


## Gemini

:shock: ovo su stvarno važne informacije ... da se znamo ponašati i biti oprezni ako nas dopadne...

Jasno mi je o kome se radi, nije me još nikad dopao, očito sva sreća. :/

----------


## koka

I meni je V. vodio i prvu i drugu trudnoću i skroz je ok.Možda malo presrdačan,ali topao i pristupačan.
Anđelić-sirovina.Ne ulazim u njegovu stručnost,ali kad ti netko kaže ne mogu sva djeca preživiti ili i moja žena ima ešerihiju već 30 god. što dalje reći.
Lisica-mislim da čeka da mu se nešto da.Vrlo samouvjeren i posprdan,a grub da se ne priča.Ma i kolege to o njemu kažu.

----------


## Lea79

Lis. je ženu koja je rađala i boksu do mene poslao u p.m. Je da se derala užasno, ali nije u redu, pa nismo krave koje se dođu tamo oteliti da se s nama tako panašaju.
Prema meni je bio ok što se toga tiče, ali zato sam platila njegovom grubošću na porodu i šivanjem nakon dobrih pola sata i prestankom djelovanja i onog bijednog anestetika koji su mi dali lokalno. Da vam i ne dočaravam kako me bolilo, ali nisam ni pisnula, da se ne bi i na mene proderao...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma di me baš on nađe...

----------


## marcela

ja sam trudna 22+5 i trudnoću (prvu) mi od početka vodi dr. Vlatković. 
I slažem se s dijanam, tinkie winkie, lea79 da je on "topla osoba", ali ja bi da on više razgovara, uputi me u ono što bi me moglo očekivati u ova naredna 3- 4 tjedna do novog pregleda, objasni mi stvari koje sad saznajem iz knjiga ili interneta (RODA)...
No, on to sve nekako kao "na traci": uđeš (on je naravno jako srdačan), legneš, 5-7 min UZV (sestra ranije pogleda mokraću i tlak), konstatira da je zadovoljan (cit. "sve Ti je dobro") (hvala Bogu da je tako) i ni riječi više, dobiješ sličicu bebe i ciao. 
Možda mu njegovo dugogodišnje iskustvo daje pravo za takav pristup, ali meni je to nekako malo.

----------


## klia

Marcela, moraš ga pitati. Ja sam ga ispitivala o mogućoj štetnosti uzv-a, a on meni 10 minuta objašnjavao prednosti, nedostatke pokusa objavljenog tih dana u Jutarnjem itd..itd...
Što se tiče "tikanja", to ćeš, nažalost, naći gotovo u svim našim ustanovama. A i svi su mi ginekolozi s kojima sam imala posla govorili "ti", osim dr. Matasa (koji mi je skoro vršnjak pa ipak govori vi).

----------


## Mum2Be

Ja kao da nisam iz Zd, ili ne kopcam te inicijale! K.Č.?! Nikako se sititi!
Uglavnom, vidim da nju nitko nije spomenuo, u zgradi pegle... dr. Mit.
Meni je ona vodila trudnocu i ja zadovoljna. A na porodu mi bio dr.Jur. ( i njega nitko nije spomenuo)... Mogao me dopasti i neki raspolozeniji!

----------


## Mum2Be

Ja kao da nisam iz Zd, ili ne kopcam te inicijale! K.Č.?! Nikako se sititi!
Uglavnom, vidim da nju nitko nije spomenuo, u zgradi pegle... dr. Mit.
Meni je ona vodila trudnocu i ja zadovoljna. A na porodu mi bio dr.Jur. ( i njega nitko nije spomenuo)... Mogao me dopasti i neki raspolozeniji!

----------


## Mum2Be

Ja kao da nisam iz Zd, ili ne kopcam te inicijale! K.Č.?! Nikako se sititi!
Uglavnom, vidim da nju nitko nije spomenuo, u zgradi pegle... dr. Mit.
Meni je ona vodila trudnocu i ja zadovoljna. A na porodu mi bio dr.Jur. ( i njega nitko nije spomenuo)... Mogao me dopasti i neki raspolozeniji!

----------


## Rhea

Marcela, dr.Vlatkovića (a kao da su ostali drukčiji!?) stvarno trebaš ispitivati, čovjek je pretrpan  poslom, i obično je vrlo  kratak, ako se ti ne potrudiš produžiti svoj pregled. 
Ja sam na početku bila oduševljena njegovom ljubaznošću i načinom pristupa pacijentu, ali nakon nekog vremena, to mi nije bilo dovoljno.Pregled je trajao prekratko i nisam bila zadovoljna nakon izlaska iz ordinacije.
Onda sam ga počela non stop nešto ispitivati i stvarno sam uvijek dobila potpun odgovor i pregled je postao puno kvalitetniji.

----------


## pale

Ja sam kod dr. Mit. u Pegli i super je. 
Prije sam bila kod dr. L., onaj privatnik na lošem glasu.  :Grin:  Ja sam bila zadovoljna kod njega ali zbog glasina nisam bila sigurna u ono što govori.

 Dr. Mit. mi je super, samo je uvik gužva, neki dan sam bila naručena u 8:30, a došla na red u 9:15  :Rolling Eyes:   45 min sam čekala, MM je bio samnom i ispalio koliko čekanja za 5 min UZV-a   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Dr. Mit. mi je super, samo je uvik gužva, neki dan sam bila naručena u 8:30, a došla na red u 9:15   45 min sam čekala, MM je bio samnom i ispalio koliko čekanja za 5 min UZV-a


pih, pa ni kod Vlatkeca se ne čeka ispod ure vrimena na red. Onda sam se opametila, pa bi se unaprid uvik naručivala kao prva u smjeni (znači ili u 8 ujutro ili u 5 popodne).

----------


## kikic

> Ja kao da nisam iz Zd, ili ne kopcam te inicijale! K.Č.?!


Dr. Čubelić

----------


## d13

kakva su vam iskustva s Crvelinom????
v je o.k. ali meni se cini da ima previse posla da bi ti se posvetio. ja sam kod njega i znam po mojim problemima. sve je na brzinu, a sto se tice aparata mislim da su najbolji u gadu.

----------


## dalmatinka

> kakva su vam iskustva s Crvelinom????
> v je o.k. ali meni se cini da ima previse posla da bi ti se posvetio. ja sam kod njega i znam po mojim problemima. sve je na brzinu, a sto se tice aparata mislim da su najbolji u gadu.


crvelin se toliko posveti pacijentici i toliko je temeljit da meni koji put ide na živce čak i nazvati ga , jer znam da kod njega ne može ukratko...
ali , to znači i da se temeljito posveti i onoj koja je naručena prije vas , tako
da je čekanje neizbježno
i najskuplji je u gradu

----------


## bertha

Sta se Vlatkovica tice, ja osobno neman nikakvih iskustava s njim, ali cura, koja je bila sa mnon u sobi u rodilistu, je prolila suza i suza radi njega. Vodija joj je trudnocu i svaki pregled zavrsava recenicom "Sve je ok"... na kraju je cura prinila, bila na carskom jer joj on nije vidija da joj je plodna voda zamucena, bebu su spasili u zadnji tren, a Vlatkovic, kako kazete, toliki strucnjak za ultrazvuk, joj je reka da beba ima vise od 3 kg, a toliko je sitna bila da je na kraju zavrsila u inkubator. Znan da svi grisimo, ali mislin da je to ipak malo too much!
Tila san vas pitat, da li se moze ic u bolnicu na preglede... meni je Kulisic bija na porodu, covik i po, jednostavan, strucan i drag... da li se kod njih u bolnici inace moze ic na preglede ili samo u slucaju poroda i sl. stvari? Ja sad iman kontrolni pregled za 5 tjedana, a ne znan di bi isla... ginekolozi, koje znam dosad, i di san bila dosad, su ziva katastrofa... cula san i za mitrovic i za crvelina da su ok, ali sve je to rizik kada ides prvi put...

----------


## dalmatinka

Ne , u bolnici se ne obavljaju kontrolni pregledi
to rade samo ginekolozi u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti ( ambulante).

----------


## Gemini

Možeš ti kod njih na pregled, samo trebaš uputnicu.

----------


## klia

Zašto na uputnicu i tko da joj prepiše uputnicu?
Kontrolni se pregledi vrše kod izabranog ginekologa unutar primarne zaštite ili kod privatnika, uz plaćanje. Ni za jedno ni za drugo ne treba uputnica.

----------


## dijanam

Klia, bertha pita da li moze ici u bolnicu na preglede.

----------


## kikic

Trebalo bi pitati možda sestre na odjelu. 
Sjećam se nedavno, kad sam ležala na ginekologiji, jedna je trudnica došla na pregled kod dr. Dukića a znam da on radi samo na odjelu.

----------


## klia

Pa to i odgovaram: koliko ja znam na odjelu se pregledi ne vrše nego kako gore napisah. 
Naime, meni je jednom tijekom trudnoće odjelni liječnik rekao da mi u slučaju potrebe on ne može napisati recept.

----------


## zak

evo jedna neugodna prica vezena uz dr.Vlatkovica
preporucise mi ga ljudi i ja nakon dva pozitivna testa odlucih kod gospodina na pregled doci...
primio me ko svoje dite,pregledao,ma sve super i zakljucak nema trudnoce a ja trudna 5 tjedana.
kazem,a sto s pozitivnim testovima i gospodin me vrati na stol i zakljuci da se vidi ite kako dobro gestacijska vrecica.
cistitam buduca majko,bile su zadnje rijeci.
tako sva vesela dodjem doma i nastavim uzivati u toj radosti jos par dana.vec sutradan ,nakon pregleda pocela sam imati lagane probleme s mjehurom da bi par dana nakon toga prestala mokriti.nazovem doticnog lijecnika i on kaze da je to u redu.
na putu izmedju splita i zadra zavrsim u maloj ambulantici na kateteriziranju jer vise nisam mogla izdrzati.lijecnik mi kaze da se odma obratim ginekologu jer nesto nije u redu.
isti taj dan dodjem kod dr.vlatkovica.on me pregleda i kaze da je to normalno u trudnoci.opet odem kuci tako izbezumljena i sutradan zavrsim na hitnoj,opet praznjenje i na odjel.
5 dana sam lezala na odjelu,od ta dva puta kada sam drzala urin a gdin.vlatkovic mi rekao da je to u redu ja sam zavrsila sa popucalom stjenkom mjehura koju ni dan danas nisam uspila vratiti u prvobitno stanje.
trudnoca nije bila u redu,nastupio je spontani i sad,nakon pola  godine ponovo sam noseca i da kucnem od drvo sve je ok.gospodin nije vidio ni cistu od skoro 6 cm na desnom jajniku

                                      cure dobro se raspitajte kad trazite ginica

----------


## klia

Šokantna priča. :shock: 
Zak, drago mi je da si opet trudna i što je sad sve ok. Mazi mrvicu  :Heart:

----------


## okruglica

Čovječe za ne povjerovati!!
Čestitam na sretnoj vijesti i da sve bude za 5 ovaj put!

----------


## ninaXY

Stvarno ne mogu vjerovati!
Pa ipak, za većinu ginekologa u Zadru sam čula razno-razne priče. Ako se stvarno dobro raspitaš, bojim se da ti se može desiti da nemaš kod koga otići.
U svakom slučaju, želim ti puno sreće u ovoj trudnoći   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Zak, baš mi je žao.   :Sad:  

Ispada na kraju da iza skoro svakog ginića, stoji bar jedna ovakva priča...

----------


## dalmatinka

Jel ima kakva za Crvelina ?
Može na pp , ako ima :?

----------


## Pepe2

I ja isto mislim da iza svakog od njih ima bad i good story....
 Nisam bas friska trudnica , niti mama, ali mogu reci ovo...
Prije puno godina moju je trudnocu vodio dr. K.Č. ..Ja bila stravicno mlada i pojma nisam imala o nicemu, a kamoli poznavala kakvog gin., a osim toga nije ni bilo privatni nego u bolnici na preglede... I meni je dr. K.Č. u dan odredio termin poroda, imala sam srecu da mi je i bio dežuran na porodu, jos jedna sreca - jedina sam bila u radjaoni, porod zavrsio kroz pola sata, bez dripa, odmah me sivao ( za to dao inekciju) i sve u najboljem redu...ja odusevljena...
Tek onih 5 dana sto sam lezala u bolnici cula svakakvih ruznih prica o njemu da sam na trenutak pomislila kako sam valjda imala ludu srecu i da nisam bas sigurna da cu opet zatrudniti... Na svu srecu brzo sam se ostavila takvih negativnih misli i danas se dr K.Č. sjecam s lijepom uspomenom ( znam da je vec u godinama i normalno je to da polako posustaje - pa zar se svima na radnom mjestu koji su pred penzijom to ne dogadja, pogotovo ako su svoj radni vijek radili predano i korektno).
Dalja iskustva sam imala s dr. Crvelinom - jednom na pregled i pobjegoh od njega jer me strasno iziritiralo njegovo objasnjavanje i crtanje na papiru mog cerviksa ( mozda netko bas to i trazi, ali to je osobna stvar).
Kod dr. Vlatkovica - sve lijepo, sve krasno, sve ok - od ordinacije, pristupa, pregleda do nalaza...Aj, dobro...Valjda cu i dalje kod njega...
Dr. Lis.... na sve te price koje kruze okolo ja cu samo reci da je mojoj sestri prije par mjeseci glavu spasio upravo svojom "arogantnošću" jer se izderao na ostalo osoblje u bolnici da sto rade i sto cekaju.... ( ne bih o detaljima ).
Eto, zakljucujem da ako sve ide u najboljem redu i ako i same nismo prezahtjevne i pravimo se "  mudrice" da su svi oni ok...Isto tako svima se moze dogoditi propust ( i nama koji put zagori rucak ili presolimo jelo - a smatramo se dobrim kuharicama) i to bi bilo onda ono sto se zove - imali smo PEH.

----------


## dijanam

Zak, zao mi je. 
Nadam se da ce sad biti sve u redu. Molim za to.



Kako pise Pepe, svima nam se dogadjaju greske i nitko od nas nije imun na njih. Ja imam dojam da nikad ne bih mogla biti ljuta na doktora jer je pogrijesio, a da sam sigurna da je dao sve od sebe.

Ne volim da ih ovako javno blatimo, nije fer, ne mogu se obraniti, a mozda u nekima od ovih prica (pogotovo iz trece ruke) nema nista za zamjeriti lijecniku.

----------


## Nomoget

Evo i mene.
ja bila kod one dr.u pegli,stvarno sam zadovoljna s njom..ali više ne radi preko HZZO.
dobila dopis o prestanku i sad mi se nude neku drugi dr,dobila sam njihov popis pa vas molim za komentar:
1.dr.krpina
2. dr sonja vidaić beram(nikad čula)
3. dr anđelić
4.dr medić

što mislite...jel imate kakva iskustva pozitivna ili negativna...please

----------


## Nomoget

Evo i mene.
ja bila kod one dr.u pegli,stvarno sam zadovoljna s njom..ali više ne radi preko HZZO.
dobila dopis o prestanku i sad mi se nude neku drugi dr,dobila sam njihov popis pa vas molim za komentar:
1.dr.krpina
2. dr sonja vidaić beram(nikad čula)
3. dr anđelić
4.dr medić

što mislite...jel imate kakva iskustva pozitivna ili negativna...please

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ne znam što da ti kažem, jedini gin. u ovom gradu kod kojeg sam ikako bila je Vlatković. Prijavljena sam kod Anđelića, za svaki slučaj, ali nisam osobno imala nikakvog kontakta s njim. Kod njega su MM-ova sestra i nevista, prošle obje s njim po 2 trudnoće i obje su zadovoljne.

----------


## pale

I ja sam čula da je Anđelić dobar. Ja sam se upisala kod Krpine, ali samo zato jer sam u 8 mjesecu trudnoće i do kraja ću ostati kod dr. u Pegli. Krpina će mi dati sve uputnice ako mi budu trebale i samo zato sam se upisala kod njega.  :?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Je l' Krpina muško il žensko?

----------


## pale

Krpina je muško, došao se predstaviti kad sam se bila upisati. Sestra je skroz ljubazna. To je moj dojam sa upisa   :Grin:

----------


## erina

Za Krpinu i Vidaić Beram ne znam apsolutno ništa. Kod Medića sam ja prijavljena i on ti ima problema s time ako netko  tko je prijavljen kod njega vodi trudnoću kod privatnika pa ne da potrebne uputnice i recepte pa moram žicati od susjedne Perinčićke a kod dr. Anđelića jednom bila i nikad više. Naime, kao tinejdžerica otišla na rutinsku kontrolu jer sam imala problema s ciklusima a on me podrugljivo "opra" da kako ja mislim da me pregleda kad nisam imala spolne odnose. Bilo mi je došlo reći mu oprostite idem u čekaonicu vidjeti ima li kandidata da i to obavim pa se vraćam brzo  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Da ne kažem da mi je jednu prijateljicu isprepadao do ludila da beba ima prekratku bedrenu kost (sve bilo uredu) a druge dvije skoro poslao na čišćenje, sva sreća da su potražile drugo mišljenje pa jedna rodila zdravu bebanu a druga tek treba roditi ovih dana. Kako se kaže svako ima svoje iskustvo ali meni je tu previše negativnih u jako malom krugu ljudi :/

----------


## Nomoget

o.k.cure.

Pale...jel išta znaš o Krpini.kakav te se dojmio pri tom susretu i koliko godina ima (cirka).

----------


## pale

Nomoget, ne znam stvarno puno o dr. Krpini. Jednom mi je mama bila kod njega kad je mjenjao dr. Mitrović i kaže da joj je bio ok. ( navodno mu je pristup prema ženi kao osobi super)
Ono što sam ja doživila u onih par minuta predstavljanja je da je ljubazan i uredan muškarac   :Laughing:   ( znam da je glupo, ali mrzim viditi šunjave doktore i doktorice, a ima ih... )
Ima oko 40- tak godina ( barem mislim tako ) i čini mi se ok. Čak se dojmio i moje mlađe seke koja se sprema prvi put posjetiti gin. ordinaciju.
Mislim da ću ja otići poslije poroda kod njega da vidim kakav je   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

meni je frendica jako zadovoljna andelicem, vodio joj je 2 trudnoce

----------


## ninaXY

ja sam prijavljena kod Anđelića. Ne mogu reći baš da sam turbo zadovoljna, ima i dobrih i loših strana. U svakom slučaju, nije baš podrška za prirodni porod. Njegovo je geslo bolje dva sata prerano nego dva sata prekasno. A za drip, epiziotomiju i slično misli da su super  :/

----------


## elalala

meni andjelic simpatican i nekako komercijalan, al ne bi bio bas doc kod kojeg bi hodala da imam rizicnu trudnocu. 

bila sam i kod nekih drugih zd-doktora, nedovoljno cesto da bi stekla potpunu sliku, a i oni sami nisu forumasi (ili 8) pa da ih ne kritiziram..

jako sam zadovoljna sa hzzo doktorom u biogradu: dr. perovic. 
nema problema sa uputnicama (sam me slao na bhsb-briseve) i receptima. uzme si puno vremena. uzv se kod njega doplacuje, al je stvarno sistematican i uzv-screening nije nikad kod njega trajao manje od 30min. sustavno prati uzv mjere pa potraje; i uz put objasnjava, ali ne onako: vidite usne, da, da lijepo, jaaaako sam zadovoljan...nego bas objasni koji je koji marker i zasto se za njega gleda.

----------


## melibeli

Bog cure, da se i ja javim na ovu temu. Prvu trudnoću mi je vodio dr. Arneri, koji je sada u mirovini i naslijedila ga je dr. Beram, kakva je ona nemam pojma. Imala sam dva spontana, oba puta sam išla kod dr. Anđelića, njegov pristup mi je bio toliko hladan, da mi je bilo zlo od njega i sada sam trudna 11 tjedana. Odmah čim sam napravila kućni test išla sam kod dr. Vlatkovića kojega znam već godinama, još dok je bio na specijalizaciji u Petrovoj u Zagrebu. Njegov pristup ženama je miran, ljubazan i pristupačan, objasniti će vam sve što vas zanima. Konkretno ja sam puta pitanja kad dođem kod njega, dapače ja ih još zapišem na papir da slučajno ne zaboravim ništa pitati, jer sam u tolikom strahu od trudnoće, za bebu, zbog poroda. On je meni OK. Da pregled traje kratko, to je istina, sve bi žene volile da njima se posveti više vremena. 
Vjerujte mi cure, bitno je da je sve u redu. Puno pozdrava  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Crvelin mi je zakon!  Imala sam problema u trudnoci zbog stitnjace , prijetila je opasnos da izgubim bebu... Da sad ne nabrajam sve . Uglavnom covjek ima jako puno strpljenja , vremena i razumjevanja. Svaki trenutak mi je bio dostupan i sjajno je suradivao sa mojim endokrinologom. Rezultat je savrseno zdrava Kate! I jos jedan veliki plus za tog covjeka je sto iako je privatnik dezura u bolnici. Nazalost meni nije bio na porodu jer sam ipak rodila malo ranije!

----------


## zak

sto se tice dr.Krpine...dvoje ih je,i zena mu je ginekolog i radi u bolnici.
Ja sam ih sa svojom prvom neuspjelom i sada drugom trudnocom prosla dosta.Od bolnice do privatnika i sad sam kod Krpine,melem za dusu i oci sigurno.Preporucila bi ga svakomu.

----------


## Nomoget

Jase nisam još upisal kod nikog socijalnog,još sam kod mitrovićke privatno.
Imam namjeru se upisat kod dr.Krpine(muškog)..pa mi je svaka dobrodošla..
Zak!!!!-znači pohvale njemu?

----------


## Gioia

Ja sam već 10-ak godina kod dr.Loze, što ginekološki a što u vezi denzitometrije (s 20 g. otkriveno mi je da imam nižu gustoću kostiju a on se i time bavi) pa se jako dobro poznajemo.  Ima privatnu praksu u Maraska parku, gdje pon-sri-pet radi ujutro, a uto-čet popodne.  Ima i ordinaciju preko HZZO-a koja se nalazi u zgradi Hitne pomoći kod Vruljice, gdje radi suprotno od gore navedenih termina.  

Moje iskustvo s njim otkad sam trudna je da voli pokriti sva polja, tražio je nalaz stomatologa (u kakvom su stanju zubi), slao me na trostruki test (na Transfuziju), na cito i toxo test (Zavod za javno zdrastvo)...  Kako sam preboljela hepatitis C i po njegovom mišljenju imam osjetljiviju jetru(iako nalazi dvije godine unatrag pokazuju da više nemam hep.C), insistira da ostanem kod njega privatno - a kako se dugo znamo, ne vjerujem da mu je zbog love.  Kad se naručim, dođem i odmah dobijam bočicu za urin, važu me, mjere mi tlak, i najduže što sam do sada (u 5 pregleda) čekala bilo je 15 minuta.  Svaki pregled - odnosno UZV - platila sam 250 Kn.    

Njegova velika "boljka" je debljina: neće ti dati da se debljaš.  Iako sam od početka trudnoće - a 5 sam mjeseci trudna - dobila jedva kil, svaki put mi kaže "ne smiješ se debljati".  

Alergična sam na 2 skupine antibiotika i on se odmah hvata za glavu, iako znamo da postoji još skupina antibiotika na koje nisam alergična - AKO nedajbože bude potrebno.  Ali to je njegov stil, nije onaj koji će te tješiti nego će te malo i isprepadati (nekad i previše) - međutim meni na jedno uđe a na drugo izađe, vjerujem u sebe i svoje zdravlje i ne želim paničariti, a on mora reći to što mora.  

U 6. ili 7. mjesecu trudnoće poslat će me u Zagreb po drugo mišljenje, kaže "neka oni vide je li meni što promaknulo".

Od početka trudnoće cuclam uvečer Fluonatril, tabletice fluora, i Prenatal - to mi je sve on prepisao.  A 5 mjeseci - 3 prije i 2 nakon začeća - pila sam Folacin, isto njegova uputa.

Jako sam zadovoljna.  250 Kn mjesečno se može izdvojiti za ovako dobru brigu, pogotovo kad znaš da nema čekanja i da nakon svakog pregleda slijedi razgovor s njim o tome što se trenutno događa i što slijedi.

----------


## erina

> nego će te malo i isprepadati (nekad i previše)


Et vidiš meni baš ovo nije pasalo kod njega. Uputili me da je velik stručnjak što ne osporavam al na to me niko nije upozorio. Nisam tip kojem uđe i izađe kad je zdravlje u pitanju i ne volim kad me se straši već da mi se kaže točno kako je. Za nalaz od pape mi je PREKO TELEFONA rekao da nije dobar i da vjerojatno nije rak na što sam ja na poslu ostala  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  Mislim, štogod da je reka iza te riječi rak ja nisam čula nit mi je što značilo jer su mi se noge odsjekle na samu pomisao o tome. Nabaciva mi neke teorije o spolnim bolestima i trpa u ne znam koju katogoriju žena što sam ja odlučno opovrgavala al me nije baš doživljavao previše. Na kraju da je ispalo da je streptokok i uz par tura antibiotika sam ga se riješila al sam cijelu trudnoći strepila od njegovih riječi...samo pomislite da ste trudni, dijete se može zaraziti i dobiti niz bolesti tipa meningitis što može biti smrtno. 
Sve to stoji al mene je uništilo  :Sad:

----------


## Gioia

Razumijem te, Erina, istina je da mu nedostaje taktičnosti odnosno uvijek će ti dati "worst case scenario".  Meni je s mojih 20 godina mami rekao da ona i ja imamo istu gustoću kosti, na što je ona briznula u plač a ja sam bila ljutita jer sam znala da nije kraj svijeta i da nije to uopće toliko strašno kako on nastoji pokazati.  Ali kad ga malo bolje upoznaš, "otreseš" te njegove crne prognoze s ramena i kažeš sebi "sigurna sam da nije tako".  I mene bi šokiralo da mi je rekao da imam rak, ali kako ga dugo znam sada bih reagirala na način "opet njegove crne prognoze...".
Nije u redu, svakako, ali cijenim to što radi on i njegova ekipa, a rade takoreći non-stop svaki dan od 9 do 22h, sestre su divne i uvijek spremne pomoći i ništa im nije teško.

----------


## ivanas

Ja sam kod Krpine i stvarno za sada sve pohvale. Strpljiv je i temeljit i stvarno je ljubazan i napravit ce sve potrebne pretrage i jos sve koje ga zamolis.

----------


## Lea79

E vidiš, meni je ovaj Lozin pristup grozan. Ja nisam za nikakvo paničarenje ako nema potrebe, a on te tako isprepada da je to strašno. 
Sestra je kod njega i svaki put se razočara kako ju lijepo primi i razgovara s njom kad dođe u njegovu polikliniku i naravno SVE uredno i naplati i to masno, a onda za par dana dođe k njemu u ambulantu u bolnicu i on je potpuno drugačiji prema njoj. Ni to nije u redu...

----------


## klia

A i ja sam u nekoj dilemi kamo ići...Naime, i nakon dva poroda, još uvijek mi je odlazak na papa test jedna od stresnijih stvari u životu (zbog davnih loših rezultata koji se, nažalost, mogu ponoviti). :/ 
Kod K.Č. me odbija atmosfera u ambulanti i nakon što sam vidjela kako je kod Vlatkeca, smeta mi onaj mrak, dimna zavjesa, nerazgovorljivost, ponekad i neraspoloženost... Da i ne spominjem kako mi je s 21 godinu rekao da ću dobiti rak :shock: (zbog spomenutih loših nalaza).
Ma poštujem ja K.Č. i znam da je dobronamjeran, ali osjeti se da je umoran. Zato ću najvjerojatnije promijeniti ordinaciju, no dvoumim se, a stvarno mi je hitno otići na pregled.
Koliko Vlatkec naplaćuje uzv jajnika + papa test?

----------


## Rhea

Slično i ja razmišljam o K.Č. i njegovoj ordinaciji, pa sam se prebacila kod Vlatkovića.

Mislim da je uzv+papa test 300 kn, ali nisam 100 % sigurna.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Mislim da je uzv+papa test 300 kn, ali nisam 100 % sigurna.


je   :Wink:  
Klia, a da se prijaviš kod Krpine? Vlatković je čisti privatnik... a Krpina mi se učinio sasvim OK i pristupačan. Mada sam ja samo 1 put bila kod njega i to za neke uputnice

----------


## enna

Je Krpina je odličan ali nažalost nema UVZ, za to se morač naručiti posebno poslje papa testa i ide se u neku drugu ordinaciju, mora biti u jutarnjim satima, mislim da posuđuje uvz od Loze, ma nisam sigurna jer ja nikako ujutro nemogu pa nisam ni išla. Mislim da ću to obavit kod Vlatkovića. 
tinkie   :Kiss:

----------


## klia

Krpina mi je bio specijalizant na 1. porodu.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ostao mi je u sjećanju kao nedefiniran, preozbiljan, pomalo stisnut, ali možda je to razumljivo s obzirom da je porod nadgledao drugi liječnik. 
Recite mi je li Vlatkec nježan pri obavljanju papa-testa i opusti li te pri tom na neki način?
(ni sama ne mogu vjerovati koliko sam usr.... od svih vrsta pregleda  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Rhea

Ja nemam loših iskustava s Vlatkovićevim pregledima, dosta je nježan, kod K.Č. sam uvijek strahovala i osjećala puno veću nelagodnost, pa čak i laganu bol.

----------


## klia

Ma kod njega mi je prestrašan pogled na hrpu uporabljenih "kljunova" u lavandinu, a i zvuk šarafljenja tog aparata pri obavljanju testa mi je jeziv (što ga ne podmaže nečim  :Rolling Eyes: )
Izgleda da ću ja ipak do Vlatkeca, ali što ako su mi potrebne kakve uputnice? Može li mi ih dati liječnica opće prakse?

----------


## lilyana

za Vlatkovića imam samo riječi pohvale - a svjesna sam da se uz SVAKOG liječnika vežu i pozitivna i negativna iskustva - to je neminovno - nisu ni oni svemogući....
nažalost , mi svoja iskustva vezujemo uz njih iako nekad nijedan drugi ne bi mogao pomoći , nažalost...držim fige svima da trudnoće i porodi dobro prođu - liječnici su nam nužno "pomagalo " na tome putu...pozdrav....  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

klia, kod njega ti ne treba uputnica

----------


## Rhea

Pretpostavljam da je klia mislila na situacije kad joj zatrebaju nekakve uputnice (uf, kako sam to objasnila), dr.opće prakse ti u principu ne smije dati uputnice, ali ima onih koji to rade. Moja dr. ih ne daje, pa sam se po preporuci Vlatkeca upisala kod Lisice i on mi daje uputnice koje V. zatraži. Ili možeš i dalje biti upisana kod K.Č., pa od njega tražiti uputnice.

----------


## koka

Uputnica ti treba samo za briseve,ali ne i za papu.Ja kod Vlatkovića ni ne osjetim da me pregledao,a pogotovo izvadio papu ili bris.

----------


## klia

Naravno da se za papu kod njega ne treba traziti uputnicu, mislila sam, upravo kao sto Rhea kaze, na situaciju kad ti zatreba neki lijek ili dodatni pregled u bolnici ili (ne daj Bože) uputnica za bolnicu...
Kako K.Č. reagira kad mu dođeš sa zahtjevom za uputnicom, a pregledao te drugi dr?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Kako K.Č. reagira kad mu dođeš sa zahtjevom za uputnicom, a pregledao te drugi dr?


ovisi koji.... i među njima ima simpatija i nesimpatija. Najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš privatnika kod kojeg misliš ići.

----------


## klia

Ok  :Wink:  da preformuliram - na koga K.Č. reagira sa simpatijom?

----------


## Rhea

> Ok  da preformuliram - na koga K.Č. reagira sa simpatijom?


Ja ti stvarno ne znam, pitaj Vlatkovića, vjerojatno će ti on znati nešto reći.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Vlatković svoje pacijente šalje Krpini

----------


## Erin

Ja isto idem kod Vlatkovića, a sve uputnice uzimam kod Perinčić. Nikad nije bilo nikakvih problema, čak još uvijek ni neznam kako ona izgleda..  :Embarassed:

----------


## tinkie winkie

E, da, mislim da i Perinčićka potvrđuje svima uputnice

----------


## dalmatinka

ja sam od Crvelina išla po uputnice  Anđeliću

----------


## kikic

> Ok  da preformuliram - na koga K.Č. reagira sa simpatijom?


Ne reagira  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## klia

Da, on zapravo uopće ne reagira  :Laughing:

----------


## Rhea

> klia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ok  da preformuliram - na koga K.Č. reagira sa simpatijom?
> 
> 
> Ne reagira


  :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Prijavljujem da sam svladala frku i otišla Vlatkecu :D 
Prvi doktor koji je pohvalio moje dugo dojenje (uz objašnjenje koliko je to dobro za mene i bebacha - meni to ići govoriti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )
Čovjek je toliiko smirujuće djelovao na mene da vam ne mogu opisati.
Inače, cijena pregleda+papa testa+color doppler uzv-a jajnika zbilja je 300kn.
Cure, hvala vam još jednom na informacijama  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

Super, klia :D 

Da, Vlatković podržava produženo dojenje, i nas je podržao, ali dojenje u trudnoći mu se baš ne sviđa, tu nas je razočarao  :Grin:

----------


## klia

Ne znam postoji li uopće ginić koji vas po tom pitanju ne bi razočarao :/

----------


## _Candy Candy_

>> meni je Kulisic bija na porodu, covik i po, jednostavan, strucan i drag... da li se kod njih u bolnici inace moze ic na preglede ili samo u slucaju poroda i sl. stvari? Ja sad iman kontrolni pregled za 5 tjedana, a ne znan di bi isla... ginekolozi, koje znam dosad, i di san bila dosad, su ziva katastrofa... cula san i za mitrovic i za crvelina da su ok, ali sve je to rizik kada ides prvi put...[/quote]

Mislim da to nije moguće. 
Ja sam kod Anđelića, njega dr. Kulišić mijenja kad je na godišnjem ili bolovanju pa sam bila kod njega na par pregleda i on mi je bio i na porodu (sasvim slučajno). Kad me vidia u bolnici reka mi je: Pa kud opet ti, taman sam pobiga od tebe...   :Laughing:  
Uglavnom, po meni najbolji ginekolog kod kojeg sam bila, temeljit, obziran i drag ka što si i rekla..
Ako ikad otvori svoju ordinaciju prva se upisujem!! 
A Anđelić nije loš, zna i objasnit i pokazat što triba, ali je po meni "seljak", mislim, ako pred pacijenticom koju prvi put vidi slobodno skreše kako ga volja...  :Rolling Eyes:  
I dr. Vranić u bolnici je ok.

----------


## klia

I meni je Kulišić od svih zd ginekologa najdraži  :Smile:

----------


## kikic

Da, jako je simpatičan, bio nam je na tečaju dva dana i skroz je ok

----------


## olja

Ja sam isto u potrazi za normalnim ginekologom u Zadru, pa me zanima kakav je dr Kulišić. Koliko znam on je odjelni liječnik, ali mi prijateljica kaže da je bila kod njega u ordinaciji dr Anđelića i da se kod njega sad može tamo upisivati(kod Kulišića). Ona ga hvali na sva usta!

----------


## ninaXY

Gdje Kulišić ima ordinaciju? 

BTW, i Anđelić raskida ugovor s HZZO-om

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Koliko ja znam dr. Kulišić nema svoju ordinaciju, radi na opstetriciji u bolnici, ali, kao što sam već rekla, mijenja dr. Anđelića po potrebi. 

Prvi put čujem da se može upisati kod njega  :?  

Olja, molim te javi kako to da se može upisat i kod dr. Kulišića??  :shock: 

 :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Koliko ja znam dr. Kulišić nema svoju ordinaciju, radi na opstetriciji u bolnici, ali, kao što sam već rekla, mijenja dr. Anđelića po potrebi. 
> 
> Prvi put čujem da se može upisati kod njega  :?  
> 
> Olja, molim te javi kako to da se može upisat i kod dr. Kulišića??  :shock: 
> 
>  :D


Ne vjerujem da se može upisati kod njega, jer bi trebao imati svoju ordinaciiju. Njena frendica je vjerojatno upisana kod Anđelića, kod kojeg ovaj tu i tamo dođe u zamjenu.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

To i ja mislim, zato mi je bilo čudno kad je rekla da se tamo može upisat kod dr. K.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Raspa:

----------


## olja

malo kasnim , vratih se s vikenda. Znam da dr. K. radi u bolnici ali mislim da je rekla da će on imati svoj termin u ordinaciji dr. Anđelića pa se može kod njega ići privatno na preglede. Još ću je pitati za detalje pa javim

----------


## tinkie winkie

Em je zgodan, em ima "meku ruku"    :Grin: 
Al će te dane bit navala u Anđelića   :Smile:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

samo se ti zaj........   :Grin:   ali bome će bit tako   :Coffee:

----------


## Rhea

Al' ste se raspričale o tom Kulišiću  :Wink:   A ja ne znam tko je taj. 
Sve mislim da mi je on možda bio na prvom porodu. Kako izgleda dotični?

----------


## Trina

Meni je bio na dva poroda,super tip.I onako,zgođušan  :Grin:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Mršav, viši, ima svijetlu kosu (smeđu), plave oči, oko 35-40god. (po mojoj procjeni)

I jel to bio on?

Ma dosta više o njemu, bar ja, da se ne bi krivo shvatilo   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## ninaXY

...i može se često vidjeti na špici, sa ženom i bebom u kolicima   :Grin:  

Tako mlad, tako zgodan, tako nježan...i tako zauzet   :Laughing:

----------


## Rhea

> Mršav, viši, ima svijetlu kosu (smeđu), plave oči, oko 35-40god. (po mojoj procjeni)
> 
> I jel to bio on?
> 
> Ma dosta više o njemu, bar ja, da se ne bi krivo shvatilo


Odgovara opisu, ako je uz to još izuzetno duhovit, onda je to sigurno on 8) 

OT, *Trina*, jel' ti to živiš tu negdje?

----------


## tinkie winkie

izgleda ko mulac, s naušnicom u uhu. ne možeš povezat njegov izgled sa strukom koju radi, da ga ubiješ   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

A da se prebacimo na novi topic "Dr. Kulišić"   :Grin:

----------


## klia

Sve vas potpisujem za dr. Kulišića. Mene je oduševio što mi je nakon poroda rekao da bi on mene pustio da budem na lopti do kraja, da se njega pitalo (jer me on samo primio, a porod je nadzirao drugi doc).
Tada sam mislila da me sprda (jer ga nisam poznavala, a većina se tako odnosi prema "novotarijama"), no kasnije sam skužila da je čovjek zbilja to mislio.
I također mi je predivno što mi se svaki puta u gradu javi, nema onaj tipični "doktorski" gard. Tako je prirodan, normalan i baš nekako zrači povjerenjem  :Heart:

----------


## klia

Nina, otkud podatak za Andjelića  :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

Meni se ne javi, iako sam sigurna da me se sjeća   :Grin:  
Pozitivno je to što mi je on htio dati da rodim na stolčiću unatoč tome što je trebao biti VBAC, a negativno je to što mi je prokinuo vodenjak unatoč mom protivljenju   :Evil or Very Mad:  

A informaciju za Anđelića mi je dala njegova sestra,kad sam se htjela naručiti za pregled, rekla mi je da se mogu naručiti, ali da moram platiti  :Undecided:

----------


## tinkie winkie

za Anđelića mi je rekla jedna osoba, još prije dugo vremena, da mu je sestra  (medicinska), rekla kako se žali da ima puno pacijenata i da mu se ne isplati raditi preko HZZO, te da će se najvjerojatnije vratiti privatnoj praksi.

----------


## bertha

klia 


> nema onaj tipični "doktorski" gard. Tako je prirodan, normalan i baš nekako zrači povjerenjem 
> 
> ma i meni je prokinija vodenjak, ali valjda je zna sta radi. nakon svih prica iz drugih rodilista, meni je on da da pijem cilo vrime tijekom poroda, kada su poceli jaki trudovi, molila sam ga da me pusti na noge, bila sam i dalje zavezana za ctg, ali bar da cupkan, med. sestra sta bila tamo mi odma pocela "a nije to praksa, ne smimo to", samo ju je pogleda i reka da me pusti, na sta je ona zamukla i pustila me na noge. a najbitnije, u izgonu, kada je skuzija da umisto da obuhvatim noge, da se zapravo guram od njih i da jednostavno ne ide drugacije, da mi je ruku. ne znam kako je kod drugih dokt, ali koliko sam cula to sve se izbjegava. ja samo znam da cu mu biti zahvalna do kraja zivota i ako opet budem imala cast proci kroz porod, znam da cu ici kod njega opet.

----------


## bertha

ma ja nikad necu naucit kvotat... odustajem sluzbeno!!!   :Embarassed:  

dakle, klia je napisala: nema onaj tipični "doktorski" gard. Tako je prirodan, normalan i baš nekako zrači povjerenjem 

a ja sam napisala: ma i meni je prokinija vodenjak, ali valjda je zna sta radi. nakon svih prica iz drugih rodilista, meni je on da da pijem cilo vrime tijekom poroda, kada su poceli jaki trudovi, molila sam ga da me pusti na noge, bila sam i dalje zavezana za ctg, ali bar da cupkan, med. sestra sta bila tamo mi odma pocela "a nije to praksa, ne smimo to", samo ju je pogleda i reka da me pusti, na sta je ona zamukla i pustila me na noge. a najbitnije, u izgonu, kada je skuzija da umisto da obuhvatim noge, da se zapravo guram od njih i da jednostavno ne ide drugacije, da mi je ruku. ne znam kako je kod drugih dokt, ali koliko sam cula to sve se izbjegava. ja samo znam da cu mu biti zahvalna do kraja zivota i ako opet budem imala cast proci kroz porod, znam da cu ici kod njega opet.

tako, sada je sve po redu lipo.

e da, klia jel imate jos susrete u gradskoj i kada budete? da se konacno upoznamo, mislim da bi bija red!   :Wink:

----------


## mirna2005

Ne mogu reći ništa ružno za dr Kulišića,na prvom porodu me primio u rađaonu i stvarno je bio o.k. Nikako "doktorski" nastrojen kao neki...ali nisam se zato javila nego jer sam htjela pohvaliti dvoje mladih doktora koji su meni vodili porod i zahvaljujući kojima nisam imala epi,koji su poštovali moje želje i kad sam i pred kraj kumila i molila da me režu i tko zna što sam još lupala,imali su riječ podrške i utjehe...tako da se nadam da će taj mladi kadar promijeniti odnos prema ženi i porodu u zd rodilištu...e da zaboravih i ona i on se prezivaju Marić...

----------


## klia

Draga bertha, mi u Izvoru ti imamo sastanke srijedom u 18.30 u jednoj prostoriji u Svetom Frani, ali trebaš mi prije javiti ako bi došla, jer ponekad se ne uspijemo skupiti zbog obiteljskih i poslovnih obaveza....
Sljedeći tjedan počinju radionice za trudnice, pon, uto, sri od 18h, drugi tjedan isto, pa možeš svratiti da nas sve upoznaš.
Pošalji mi pp, pa ću ti prosilijediti mob.  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> _Candy Candy_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mršav, viši, ima svijetlu kosu (smeđu), plave oči, oko 35-40god. (po mojoj procjeni)
> 
> I jel to bio on?
> 
> Ma dosta više o njemu, bar ja, da se ne bi krivo shvatilo   
> 
> ...


Blizu sam  :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

E da čovik zna što se o njemu ćakula po internetskim prostranstvima....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rhea

> Blizu sam


Kako smo tajnoviti  :Unsure:

----------


## Trina

:Laughing:  Pa blizu,nekih 30 ak km od tebe

----------


## klia

> E da čovik zna što se o njemu ćakula po internetskim prostranstvima....


Nova (ginekološka) zvijezda je rođena  :Laughing:

----------


## pale

A što ćeš kad je to sve istina, ja sam ležala na ginekologiji i stvarno mislim da je ok dr... u to vrijeme je mister na odjelu bio dr Rukavina   :Grin:   :Laughing:  
Ima još jedan mladi dr, zaboravila sam kako se zove, ali je isto ok, baš mi nije bio "doktorski" tip

----------


## Rhea

> tinkie winkie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E da čovik zna što se o njemu ćakula po internetskim prostranstvima....  
> 
> 
> Nova (ginekološka) zvijezda je rođena


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dalmatinka

> A što ćeš kad je to sve istina, ja sam ležala na ginekologiji i stvarno mislim da je ok dr... u to vrijeme je mister na odjelu bio dr Rukavina    
> Ima još jedan mladi dr, zaboravila sam kako se zove, ali je isto ok, baš mi nije bio "doktorski" tip


Dukić  :Grin:  
on mi je the best

----------


## dalmatinka

> A što ćeš kad je to sve istina, ja sam ležala na ginekologiji i stvarno mislim da je ok dr... u to vrijeme je mister na odjelu bio dr Rukavina    
> Ima još jedan mladi dr, zaboravila sam kako se zove, ali je isto ok, baš mi nije bio "doktorski" tip


Dukić  :Grin:  
on mi je the best

----------


## ninaXY

A zašto vi mislite da on ne zna da se o njemu tu priča?   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

> Dukić  
> on mi je the best


Potpis   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

joj što volim ovaj topic....

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> A zašto vi mislite da on ne zna da se o njemu tu priča?



100% mu je žena surfala po rodama   :Grin:   i iznenadila se....   :shock: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Nek se zna tko valja, tko ne valja   :Coffee:

----------


## klia

Ma sto posto zavire oni svi koji puta na Rodu  :Grin:

----------


## kikic

> Ima još jedan mladi dr, zaboravila sam kako se zove, ali je isto ok, baš mi nije bio "doktorski" tip


Možda Marić, Matas i još onaj jedan što piva u nekoj klapi, isto zgodan, mlađi, ne mogu se sititi imena, u stvari ima ih dosta mlađih kad pogledaš

----------


## dijanam

> i još onaj jedan što piva u nekoj klapi, isto zgodan, mlađi, ne mogu se sititi imena


Žuvela?
Ljudina!
On je sad u Benkovcu.

Tinkie, i ja gustam ovo citati. I nebrojeno puta do sada sam napisala da imam *dojam* da su zadarske primalje zatvorenije od zadarskih ginekologa. 

Ma zapravo sve zavisi na koju kombinaciju naletis. Naletila sam i na krasne primalje. 

Al sve u svemu, cini mi se da nam je rodiliste jedno od boljih u drzavi.

----------


## Erin

> Naletila sam i na krasne primalje.


Moja je bila odlična i zahvalna sam joj do neba!!! Žao mi je što joj bar ime nisam zapamtila u onoj gužvi i strci..

----------


## mirna2005

Moje su bile super,ja zapamtila ime jednoj.Jako je mlada ali sam joj zahvalna na  porodu bez epi,masirala me da ne puknem i bila upornija od mene...Zove se Lidvina,uspjela sam zapamtiti unatoč bolovima i strci  :Wink:

----------


## kikic

> kikic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i još onaj jedan što piva u nekoj klapi, isto zgodan, mlađi, ne mogu se sititi imena
> 
> 
> Žuvela?
> Ljudina!
> On je sad u Benkovcu.


Tako je, on. E šteta što je otišao iz bolnice. Jako ugodan doktor

----------


## tinkie winkie

> ali sam joj zahvalna na porodu bez epi,masirala me da ne puknem i bila upornija od mene...


Ja sam imala isto ovakvo iskustvo sa s. Ankom   :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

Blago vama. 
Ja sam oba puta naletila na primalje koje nisu baš bile raspoložene za suradnju  :Sad:

----------


## bertha

Lidvina je bila i meni na porodu, mogu reci samo naj za nju. I ona mi je drzala ruku i disala sa mnom kada su poceli najjaci trudovi. Ne znam tocno sta mi je bilo, ali imala sam tako neki poriv capavanja ruku, da sam grabila sve ruke koje su mi bile blizu.   :Laughing:  
Ali najvise su me se dojmile sestra Lidija i dvije Ljube iz rodilista. ma kako mi je bilo za sta idem ca, samo radi njih!!! Ali to samo vec bila napisala, ponavljam se...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pale

Na kraju će biti da mi u Zd baš imamo zgodne ginekologe   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :D  koji prate Rodu   :Wink:

----------


## klia

Pamtim i ja sestru Ljubu po pozitivnom. Al nisam znala da su 2. 
S. Marica i s. Rena su također dobre primalje.

----------


## Lea79

zna li netko kako se zove ona mlada sestra, lipa, duge crne kose... žena od nekog doktora? Meni je bila ona i još jedna starija babica, tamne kose, do uha... Stvarno im svaka čast...

----------


## Zaratina

Da se i ja pridruzim..... S obzirom na prenesenu trudnoću od 12 duuuugih dana mogu reci da sam se sa puno doktora ''susrela''   :Embarassed:   a imala sam sreću (hm) da su mi na porodu bili skoro svi naveden: Dr Dukić, Dr.Kulišić a i Marić, i svi su mi bili super.... Posebno prva dva navedena...iako sam nakon tih 12 dana i 24 sata u predrađaoni i rađaoni završila u sali na carskom rezu zahvalna sam im na tome.. a posebno Dr.Dukiću.. 

Nažalost rodilište mi nije ostalo u tako lijepom sjećanju... jedina sestra koja mi je bila ok je s. Ljuba i još jedna mlađa kojoj ne znam ime... ostale   :Evil or Very Mad:   da ih vidim   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Pitala sam se 7 dana što krivo pitam.... ili radim....grozno iskustvo...

----------


## Zaratina

:?    :Mad:

----------


## ivana2008

Eh, da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi. Dr. Kulišića sam imala prilike doživjeti na tečaju. Dakle, sve što ste navele stoji - zgodan, mlad i još ono najvažnije pobornik prirodnog poroda. Molim Boga da mi bude na porodu (ali imam male šanse jer je sada vrijeme godišnjih odmora, no, nikad se ne zna). 

Inače moju trudnoću vodi dr. Lozo - privatno i moram reći da je za moj pojam preparanoičan. MM je zadovoljan jer smatra da je bolje tako nego da je površan, ali ... svaki put iz ordinacije izlazimo s novim problemom. Sreća pa ja sve ne uzimam srcu nego se povodim za instikntom, ali ne mogu reći da mi neke njegove paranoje  ne ruju po glavi. 

BTW nadam se da će dr. Kulišić do moje slijedeće trudnoće otvoriti svoju ordinaciju, ali naravno i ostati u bolnici jer opet šta nam znači da ima ordinaciju ako bi otiša iz rodilišta gdje nam je zapravo najpotrebniji.

----------


## Gatalinka

Vidim niko ne spominje dr Jurasa, on mi je bio na drugom porodu i sve obavio stručno i profesionalno. Prvi put me porodio dr. Kulišić i mislim da ga ne trebam još i ja nahvaliti pokraj svih vaših pohvala. 
Obje trudnoće mi je vodio Lozo i ja sam prezadovoljna njegovim tretmanom, a posebno su mi drage sestre Žana i Paula. 
Pokraj iskustava iz drugih bolnica ispada da je Zadarsko rodilište jedno od boljih u lijepoj našoj (sestra je imala dva poroda u ozloglašenoj sisačkoj bolnici). 
Od sestara na odjelu rodilja izdvojila bih sestru Lidiju kao vrlo dragu i pristupačnu osobu.

----------


## YO

Gatalinka jeli dr.Juras malo niži i ima naočale???

----------


## Lukanika

> zna li netko kako se zove ona mlada sestra, lipa, duge crne kose... žena od nekog doktora? Meni je bila ona i još jedna starija babica, tamne kose, do uha... Stvarno im svaka čast...


Mislim da je to Ivana Matas,zena dr.Matasa..

----------


## argenta

> Pokraj iskustava iz drugih bolnica ispada da je Zadarsko rodilište jedno od boljih u lijepoj našoj (sestra je imala dva poroda u ozloglašenoj sisačkoj bolnici). 
> Od sestara na odjelu rodilja izdvojila bih sestru Lidiju kao vrlo dragu i pristupačnu osobu.


Potpisujem. Ja sam prvi put rodila u Zg, drugi put u Zd i neusporedivo sam zadovoljnija. Još da nisu bili godišnji   :Rolling Eyes:   ne znam što bih mogla zamjeriti (ovako je bilo nekoliko stvari s kojima sam razočarana, ali koje su prvenstveno bile rezultat manjka osoblja usred sedmog mjeseca)

----------


## bebelina

Cure, ako nije problem napisite koje su vam zamjerke , a koje pohvale spram zadarskog rodilista. Ja vidim promjene i to na bolje , nadam se da nisam jedina.

----------


## argenta

> Cure, ako nije problem napisite koje su vam zamjerke , a koje pohvale spram zadarskog rodilista. Ja vidim promjene i to na bolje , nadam se da nisam jedina.


Ovo je samo iz osobnog iskustva, pa uzmite sa zadrškom:

ZAMJERKE:

1) Zadržana sklonost interveniranju u niskorizične porode. Meni su prokidali vodenjak i skakali po trbuhu samo zato što im se žurilo.

2) Zastarjela rađaonica -- ima samo jedna prostorija, odvojena zidovima u par bokseva, bez zastora, bez pomagala za rodilje, s prastarim stolovima koji se ne mogu ni prilagoditi.

3) Vječno svjetlo na odjelu babinjača. Morala sam se svađati da bih po noći imala mrak u sobi. Suludo.

4) Manjak osoblja ljeti. Znam da se statistički rađa manje djece, ali bar bi mogli nekoga pozvati, ako skuže da je frka. Na nas 4-5 bio je jedan doktor i dvije primalje, zbog čega su mi odbili stolac i ubrzavali porode.

5) Predugo zadržavanje zdravih mama i beba (bila 4 dana, bez ikakvog razloga)

POHVALE:

1) Definitivni pobjednik je novouređeni odjel babinjača s omogućenim 24h rooming-inom. Bebe se u sobama imaju gdje presvući, okupati, važu se, pregledavaju i cijepe pred mamama. Pustili su nam i dijeljenje kreveta s bebom. Sobe su 2- i 3-krevetne, većinom s vlastitim tuševima. Ma, super  :Heart: 

2) Susretljivost osoblja, spremnost da pomognu pri dojenju. Meni su dvaput dolazili pokazati kako podojiti bebu sa još skroz uvučenim bradavicama. U Zg su me odmah otpisali, morala sam se sama snalaziti.

3) Nova sobica za porod na stolcu, s loptom, krevetom, CD-om. Tako bi trebala izgledati rađaonica!

4) Mogućnost kulturnog dogovora u vezi procedura. Kad sam tražila bez epi, jedna me je sestra masirala da me ne moraju rezati.

5) Boravak uz bebu odah po porodu -- prvi podoj u prvih pola sata. Vrlo kratak period razdvojenosti dok se ide u sobu, a beba na promatranje.

----------


## danči m.

Rodila sam prije 3 tjedna u Zadru pa još imam friške impresije.
Iako mi je Šibenik bliži odlučila sam se za Zadar jer imaju stolčić a željela sam da i MM bude sa mnom na porodu.
Ali tu subotu kad je moj malac odlučio doći na svijet bio je pravi babyboom jer je rodilište bilo krcato. Na svu sreću dio trudova sam doma prodisala tako da kad smo tamo došli bila sam već 8 cm otvorena. MM me još doma obrijao a klistir isto nisam dobila jer sam se sama prirodno očistila. U predrađaoni su bile još 3 žene a u rađaoni je sve bilo puno. Čim se oslobodio jedan boks tamo su me poslali. Naravno, tražila sam stolčić ali, budući da je bio vikend, radila su samo 2 doktora i 2 sestre i zaista su se potrudili mi objasniti kako uz najbolju volju oni to fizički ne mogu stići. Duboko sam udahnula, nisam se htjela uzrujavati, samo sam što prije htjela vidjeti svoje dijete.
Htjela sam prirodan porod i to su uvažavali ali moj mali nakon 5 sati da sam bila skroz otvorena nikako nije htio van. Dobila sam tada drip ali uz prethodno dopuštenje ali uz njega sam dobila i cijeli paket - nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomiju.
Najveća zamjerka je ležanje pri porodu i nemogućnost da se proba neki drugi položaj, barem da se leđa podignu. Uvjerena sam da sam rađala na stolčiću da nijedna od ovih intervencija ne bi bila potrebna.
Unatoč tome, za osoblje pri porodu mogu reći pohvalu jer su bili ljubazni i pažljivi ( za epi sam posebno dobila anesteziju, a već sam drugi dan sjedila ), dr. R se još kasnije ispričavao MM-u što nismo mogli dobiti stolčić, ali smo i sami vidjeli kako je zaista taj dan bila ludnica.
Dakle to su zamjerke. Dobra strana Zd rodilišta su sestre koje su zaista sve odreda bila jako ljubazne i susretljive, a to nisam samo ja primjetila već i moje cimerice koje su već prije tamo rađale i rekle su mi kako se atmosfera jako promijenila na bolje.
Ako već nisam imala porod kakav sam željela ostatak provedenog vremena je zaista bio ok, svi su se jako trudili oko dojenja, mogle smo i same prematati bebe, a prvu noć nakon poroda zaista su nam pomagale oko šetnje do toaleta i higijene općenito.
Kad se sve zbroji i oduzme mislim da je rodilište u plusu ali još ima puuuuuuno mjesta za napredak. E sad oni kažu kako im fali osoblja ali to je već neka druga tema...

----------


## argenta

Dakle, sve je isto od prije godinu dana.
Možda bi bilo bolje ovu raspravu nastaviti na topicu o zadarskom rodilištu, a ne od dr V.?

----------


## klia

Da, jer je ovdje mnogi ne vide. A baš mi je zanimljivo ovo čitati.
Još im nije obnovljena titula Rodilište prijatelj djece, pa se očito treba još dosta toga promijeniti. Ali svaki njihov korak naprijed jako me veseli (makar tamo više ne namjeravam, ali tko zna  :Grin:  )

----------


## Nomoget

Meni trudnoću vodi Krpina i s njim sam zadovoljna,ali ima neki socijalni ultrazvuk i ma koliko se čovjek trudi,meni je sve tamo mutno.
S obzirom da živimo u moderno vrijeme,a čula sam da Vlatković ima najbilji ultrazvuk u gradu.Htjela bi ako može snimitina Cd, sliku u boji itd.
Jel je netko bio od vas,koliko bi me to došlokuna.?

----------


## tinkie winkie

200 kn je pregled ultrazvukom a uključuje i snimku na cd, kojeg moraš donijeti sama (mora biti dvd + rw, jer mu uređaj "prži" na samo takav format, teško ih je nać pop gradu, ima ih u kompjuter shopu kod katastra-ulaz u portun s kalelarge, kod wit boya).

----------


## Nomoget

Super,hvala..Tinki Winki
A kako gleda na to ako muž ide sa mnom.Sad sam 20 tj trudna.i vanjski je ultrazvuk.?

----------


## kikic

Dapače, i potiče muža da dođe, dr. Vlatković ti je super što se toga tiče, slobodno ga povedi. Ja sam išla sa suprugom i na unutarnji uzv, uživajte skupa gledajući bebu     :Smile:

----------


## Nomoget

o.K. a kako mu je radno vrijeme,tj.koji dan je popodne,jer ja još uvijek radim i odgovara mi samo popodne.

----------


## tinkie winkie

popodne radi svaki dan od 17-20. nazovi ga na 250 167 za termin

----------


## sunnyday

Samo da dodam da popodne radi svaki dan osim petkom, tada radi samo ujutro. Meni vodi trudnoću od starta,evo me u 39.tj., imam samo riječi pohvale za njega, a mm obavezno ide sa mnom na uzv kad god može.

----------


## klia

Curke, samo da vas obavijestim da u Izvoru počinjemo s novim ciklusom radionica pripreme za porod:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...807&highlight=

Tu je raspored  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka

Nekidan mi je poštom stiglo da dr. Anđelić od travnja više nema ugovor s HZZO. Pa tek šalju sad !
Od svih ponuđenih , najbolje bi mi odgovarala dr. P. kod hitne , ali 
tamo mi je mama i na pregled se čeka i po 2 mjeseca , a to mi nikako ne
ogovara.
Na kraju mi se čini da ću se upisti kod Žuvele u Benkovac
 :Laughing:  
on mi je odličan , samo je malo daleko......  :Grin:  
Imat koga za preporučiti da nije prebukiran ?  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka

Nekidan mi je poštom stiglo da dr. Anđelić od travnja više nema ugovor s HZZO. Pa tek šalju sad !
Od svih ponuđenih , najbolje bi mi odgovarala dr. P. kod hitne , ali 
tamo mi je mama i na pregled se čeka i po 2 mjeseca , a to mi nikako ne
ogovara.
Na kraju mi se čini da ću se upisti kod Žuvele u Benkovac
 :Laughing:  
on mi je odličan , samo je malo daleko......  :Grin:  
Imat koga za preporučiti da nije prebukiran ?  :Kiss:

----------


## sunnyday

Jesi pitala kod dr. Beram u hitnoj? Kolegici vodila trudnoću, bila je prezadovoljna njome. Ja sam upisana kod dr. Krpine ali vodim trudnoću privatno. Dosad sam, doduše, s dr. Krpinom imala jako pozitivno iskustvo, ali sam odlučila voditi trudnoću kod privatnika isključivo zbog tehnički bolje opremljenosti, a i da sad pred kraj moram svaki put u bolnicu na ctg krepala bih.............
btw, ovo s dr. Anđelićem me razljutilo jer sam i ja bila upisana kod njega i igrom slučaja saznam proljetos da se šuška da prelazi u isključive privatnike pa sam se na vrijeme makla-a bilo bi mi veselo da nisam, sad bih 3 dana do termina još morala i munjesati po ordinacijama tko će me primiti i dati mi uputnicu za rodilište  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kikic

Ja sam kao i sunnyday upisana kod dr. Krpine i zaista je dr pozitivan i ok ali sam isto trudnoću vodila kod privatnika iz istih razloga kao i ona.
Ne znam tko ono sve radi u prostorijama do Hitne, dr. Beram, čula sam da je ok, dr Perinčić je super ali zaista prepretrpana, dr. Medić kažu isto ok, tamo je sad i dr. Lozo. Dr Čubelić je kod kolodvora i to je to.
Dobro kažeš za dr. Žuvelu, on je super ali daleko.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Kakav je dr. Čubelić?

----------


## Zaratina

> Kakav je dr. Čubelić?


Meni je vodio trudnoću i bio je ok. Jedino mi se malo činilo da nema baš neku volju... ostario čovjek.
Ne znam što bi rekla u stvari, čini mi se da trudnoću mogu i ja voditi kad je sve u redu... :?

----------


## kikic

> _Candy Candy_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kakav je dr. Čubelić?
> 
> 
> Jedino mi se malo činilo da nema baš neku volju... ostario čovjek.


Ovo potpisujem. Kao da se jako zastio, i to dosta njih kaže za njega. Ja sam kod njega bila prije pa sam se prebacila

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ja sam isto bila kod Anđelića i sad se trebam prebaciti. U konkurenciji su ostali   :Grin:   dr. Krpina i dr. Medić.

----------


## sunnyday

_Candy Candy_ definitivno glasam za dr. Krpinu. Ne kažem da je dr. Medić loš al ostalo mi je u pamćenju još dok sam bila mlađa da je pregled kod njega bio poprilično neugodan, hmmmm....a ima čovjek malo deblje prste nije kriv  :Grin:

----------


## pale

Ja sam kod Krpine, ali samo na papiru... idem privatno. Ali je bio jako ugodan kad sam se upisivala.

----------


## gianna1234

drage zadranke, evo i ja napokon trudna. Upisana sam kod dr. Krpine koji je zaista krasan čovjek.. ali me muči taj uzv sto on ima/nema..
na prvom pregledu u 5 tjednu isla sam kod Vlatkovića i on me oduševio.
brine me malo cijena, koliko košta voditi trudnoću kod njega? koliko je najskuplji pregled?
hvala Vam na informacijama.

----------


## Gioia

Mene je začudilo što *Vlatković* mojoj frendici, koja je prvi put ostala trudna u 42. godini, nije prepisao niti folnu kiselinu, niti Prenatal.  Na njena pitanja treba li piti ikakve dodatke, rekao je da NE  :? .  A poznato je da se preporučuje folna, pa i prije začeća, i da više-manje sve trudnice tijekom trudnoće piju Prenatal ili nešto slično.
Srećom s bebisom je sve OK  :D .

Ja sam kod *Loze*, kako je netko rekao paranoičan, ali ajde da se potrpiti, samo treba vjerovati sebi.  Isplati se bit kod njega ako ni zbog čega, onda zbog sestara (Žana i Paula rulaju   :Naklon:  ).  On je mene slao na sve žive pretrage u trudnoći, CITO i TOXO i ne sjećam se više što sve ne, a što rijetko koji ginekolog šalje.

----------


## nadia7

> Mene je začudilo što *Vlatković* mojoj frendici, koja je prvi put ostala trudna u 42. godini, nije prepisao niti folnu kiselinu, niti Prenatal.  Na njena pitanja treba li piti ikakve dodatke, rekao je da NE  :? .  A poznato je da se preporučuje folna, pa i prije začeća, i da više-manje sve trudnice tijekom trudnoće piju Prenatal ili nešto slično.
> Srećom s bebisom je sve OK  :D .
> 
> Ja sam kod *Loze*, kako je netko rekao paranoičan, ali ajde da se potrpiti, samo treba vjerovati sebi.  Isplati se bit kod njega ako ni zbog čega, onda zbog sestara (Žana i Paula rulaju   ).  *On je mene slao na sve žive pretrage u trudnoći, CITO i TOXO i ne sjećam se više što sve ne, a što rijetko koji ginekolog šalje.*



potpisujem...meni je to drago..mirnija sam puno  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Pitanje: Zasto su vam sve te pretrage potrebne ako je trudnoca uredna? Zasto mislite da trebata uzimati ikakave dodatke pod obavezno , ako je sve ok? Zasto ne slusate svoje tijelo i dijete u njemu , oni su najbolji pokazatelji , zar ne?  :Smile:  
Trudnoca je zdravlje , razvijanje novog zivota , a ne nesto misticno sto je otkrila medicina! Pa , kako su se radale vase bake, djedovi i ostali pretci kad nije bilo tih pustih, navodno neophodnih pretraga i dodataka?

----------


## Gioia

Kažeš ti Bebelina, bolje je živit u neznanju, a ako se nedaj Bože desi nešto loše, posli ćeš tužiti ginekologa.  Pa da, i to je način razmišljanja   :Taps:

----------


## mandy

ja sam iz ši-knin županije, mojih par  frendica je išlo kod Vlatkovića iz razloga što kod nas nitko nema takav uzv i sve su bile oduševljene pristupom, strpljivošću i njegovom dostupnošću ( možeš ga stalno dobiti na telefon i konzultirati se ); ja sam sad isto T i mislim da će mi on biti 2. izbor (nakon moje dr iz Ši ); svima nam je isto-moramo plaćati privatno ako želimo imalo bolji tretman i ev. prisutnost na porodu, cca 250-300 kn pregled i uzv, a i ovi dr što su na odjelu, a imaju neku "pomoćnu" ambulantu u kojoj plaćaš pregled , naplaćuju 250 kn, tako da ti dođe na isto ( a opet te bolje pogledaju ako ideš privatno); kod Vlatkovića ću ići zbog godina (37), nuhalnog i svih ostalih čuda koji će me sada pripasti, čula sam da posebnu pažnju obraća na to; ima li netko s takvim iskustvima, kakve cijene ima ?

----------


## bebelina

> Kažeš ti Bebelina, bolje je živit u neznanju, a ako se nedaj Bože desi nešto loše, posli ćeš tužiti ginekologa.  Pa da, i to je način razmišljanja


Uh , kako krivo!!! Ali ajde , da ti pojasnim.   :Grin:  
Vlatkovic nikad nije bio moj izbor sto zbog rodbinskih (daljnjih) , sto zbog prijateljskih veza s muzevljevom familijom.  Svi ginekolozi imaju svoje pluseve i minuse , neki se kod njega osjacaju ko na tekucoj traci , a s druge strane bespotrebni pregledi , trosenje novca i kupovanje raznoraznih preparata u svrhu bolje trudnoce su suludi , ako je sve ok.
Drugu trudnocu vodila sam kod Crvelina. Izuzetno strpljiv covjek ( prvi razgovor i pregled trajali su 1h i 20 min), voljan svaku sitnicu provjeriti (ako je potrebno), s njim se da otvoreno razgovarati , ne potice paniku, a i uputi te sto napraviti tako da ne platis sve pretrage. Ta zadnja trudnoca je zbog moje bolesti bila rizicna , do te mjere da sam bila primorana svaki pregled raditi opsezan ultrazvuk ( da vide razvija li se beba i kako), krv sam vadila svakih 7-10 dana , svaki put s tim nalazima isla u bolnicu na kontrole, trebala lezati na patologiji u tri navrata (ali nisam imala di sa starijim sinom)...
Uglavnom , cijela trudnoca prosla mi je u pretragama, ludovanju po bolnici i lezanju kod kuce ( kad god sam mogla). 
ALI samo zato jer je trudnoca bila RIZICNA, pa se pitam sto vas , zdrave trudnice s urednom trudnocom tjera na razne pretrage i gucanje raznih dodataka ?
Uostalom , zar vam nije lakse zdravo se hraniti , nego gucati tablete i to kod nas gdje u svako godisnje doba ima svjezeg voca i povrca?

----------


## nadia7

moram reći da meni od dr.loze nisu prepisane nikakve tablete osim prenatala(vitamini) i flounatrila..
a sta se tiće pretraga mislim da nisu ništa pretjerane nego kod drugih,meni je drago sta sam i prošla te kontrole jer sam jedva trudna ostala i nakon toga sam puno mirnija kad znam da je sve u redu s mojom bebicom..  :Wink:

----------


## Gioia

> ...a s druge strane bespotrebni pregledi , trosenje novca i kupovanje raznoraznih preparata u svrhu bolje trudnoce su suludi , ako je sve ok...
> ...svaki pregled raditi opsezan ultrazvuk ( da vide razvija li se beba i kako) ... trebala lezati na patologiji u tri navrata (ali nisam imala di sa starijim sinom)...
> Uglavnom , cijela trudnoca prosla mi je u pretragama, ludovanju po bolnici i lezanju kod kuce ( kad god sam mogla). 
> ALI samo zato jer je trudnoca bila RIZICNA, pa se pitam sto vas , zdrave trudnice s urednom trudnocom tjera na razne pretrage i gucanje raznih dodataka ?
> Uostalom , zar vam nije lakse zdravo se hraniti , nego gucati tablete i to kod nas gdje u svako godisnje doba ima svjezeg voca i povrca?


Daklem ako imaš *mačku* ili si ikad bila u dodiru s mačkama, *cito i toxo* su vrlo dobrodošli pregledi.  Slao me *kardiologu* da bi vidio EEG za slučaj carskog reza (što sam na kraju i radila, spinalno  :D ).  Slao me *okulistu* zbog velike dioptrije da vidimo očni tlak i mrežnicu, i preporučio carski zbog tog nalaza.  Koji ti je od tih pregleda *bespotreban*?  _"Raznorazni preparati"_ - pila sam *Folacin* od 3 mj. prije začeća, pila sam *Prenatal* i *Fluonatril* - reci kojeg bi ti izbacila?
I ja sam radila *UZV često, svaka 3 tj.* jer sam imala *manjak plodne vode*.  Ležala sam zbog toga zadnja 2 mjeseca na Merkuru i u ZD bolnici.  Dakle bilo je problemčića, ali svejedno, i da je bila najodličnija trudnoća, pila bih te 3 tablete i išla na te pretrage.
Unosimo li svojom svakodnevnom prehranom npr. dovoljno cinka, selena, bakra, željeza...?  Pod onim *mučninama i žgaravicama* kad jedva pojedemo dvopek a kamoli dovoljno voća i povrća?  Nemam pojma *Bebelina*, nekad mi se čini da smo s različitih planeta, ti uporno u kope a ja ću i dalje u špade   :Grin:

----------


## Gioia

> moram reći da meni od dr.loze nisu prepisane nikakve tablete osim prenatala(vitamini) i flounatrila..
> a sta se tiće pretraga mislim da nisu ništa pretjerane nego kod drugih,meni je drago sta sam i prošla te kontrole jer sam jedva trudna ostala i nakon toga sam puno mirnija kad znam da je sve u redu s mojom bebicom..


Tako i ja, kad sam mu došla i rekla da želimo bebu, dao mi je Folacin i tako sam ga počela piti, a kasnije je još dodao Prenatal i Fluonatril kojeg i danas mala i ja ćućamo.

----------


## bebelina

Jadne macke! Koliko je meni poznato toxo se moze dobiti ne samo diranjem macjeg izmeta , vec moze biti i u nedovoljno termicki obradenom mesu , povrcu...neda mi se traziti link. 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2120
Ovo mi se vise svida od bilo koje tablete.
Za osobe s velikom dioptrijom i ptice na grani znaju da moze biti opasan prirodan porod zbog naprezanja , zato i salju zene na carski. Sto tu treba provjeravat?



> Bebelina, nekad mi se čini da smo s različitih planeta, ti uporno u kope a ja ću i dalje u špade


Da, vjerojatno. Pogledaj svoje prste na ruci , ni jedan nije isti , moja djeca iako od istih roditelja nisu ista , zar bi onda trebala vjerovati da od nekih pretpostavljam 70.000 zena u Hr koje zele ili su vec trudne trebaju iste dodatke prehrani. Ili da je moje i tvoje dijete isto , isti ucinak na njih ce imati odredeno cijepivo ili neki virus? 
Oprosti sto vjerujem da smo svi razliciti i da imamo razlicite potrebe!   :Smile:

----------


## gianna1234

cure molim vas, ako je koja vodila trudnoću kod vlatkovića, kad se rade npr brisevi ili neke druge pretrage koje trebaju, da li se to njemu plaća ili on preko nekog soc gin trazi uputnicu?

----------


## Gioia

*Bebelina*, vidim da govorimo različitim jezikom pa ću ja začepit, nešto se gubi u prijevodu.

Sorry *Gianna*, volila bih da ti znam odgovorit ali netko će se sigurno javit.  A da nazoveš Vlatkovića i pitaš, odnosno njegovu med.sestru?  Pretpostavljam da privatnik naplaćuje sve, kako ultrazvuk tako i briseve.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> cure molim vas, ako je koja vodila trudnoću kod vlatkovića, kad se rade npr brisevi ili neke druge pretrage koje trebaju, da li se to njemu plaća ili on preko nekog soc gin trazi uputnicu?


preko nekog soc gin trazis uputnicu. on obicno preporuca krpinu, ako nemas soc ginica.

----------


## babel

Cure di dr.Vlatković prima pacijentice?
Unaprid se ispričavam ako ste već pisale o tome 
Nisan iz Zadra pa ako bi mi mogle otprilike objasnit bila bi zahvalna  :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Ordinacija: Zadar, obala kralja Petra Krešimira IV  9/1 , bijela kamena kuca na samoj zadarskoj rivi , odmah pored Morskih orgulja , ispod samostana Sv. Frane. 
Tel: 023 25 01 67 
E-mail: ivlatkovic@zd.htnet.hr

----------


## babel

*bebelina* hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## Lea79

ja također prvih 3 mjeseca trudnoće nisam nikakve dodatne vitamine uzimala. željezo i folnu sam uzimala nekoliko mjeseci prije.
napominjem da sam ja bila zdrava trudnnica, u odličnoj formi, trudnoća uredna. 

i meni je Vlatković rekao da se što zdravije i redovitije hranim, uzimam puno voća, povrća, žitarica, meda i da s Prenatalom počnem u 2. tromjesečju.

pročitajte si ovaj link: 

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...suplementi.asp

posebno dio o vitaminu A i D.

naravno, svatko treba sam prosuditi što i kako učiniti.

----------


## ***MARETA

> Mene je začudilo što *Vlatković* mojoj frendici, koja je prvi put ostala trudna u 42. godini, nije prepisao niti folnu kiselinu, niti Prenatal.  Na njena pitanja treba li piti ikakve dodatke, rekao je da NE  :? .  A poznato je da se preporučuje folna, pa i prije začeća, i da više-manje sve trudnice tijekom trudnoće piju Prenatal ili nešto slično.
> Srećom s bebisom je sve OK  :D .
> 
> Ja sam kod *Loze*, kako je netko rekao paranoičan, ali ajde da se potrpiti, samo treba vjerovati sebi.  Isplati se bit kod njega ako ni zbog čega, onda zbog sestara (Žana i Paula rulaju   ).  On je mene slao na sve žive pretrage u trudnoći, CITO i TOXO i ne sjećam se više što sve ne, a što rijetko koji ginekolog šalje.



Nismo u zemljama trećeg svijeta pa da imamo manjak vitamini i ne znam čega ne još. Nije ni meni ništa prepisao,niti me slao na neke pretrage,samo krv i to je to. Nije trudnoća bolest,nego drugo stanje i čemu da neko prčka po vama,ako ste zdrave :?

----------


## Gioia

Blažene one koje ne znaju.

----------


## RING

Jako lijepo zvuči kad netko kaže slušaj svoje tijelo i znat ćeš sve pa tako i u trudnoći...hvala dragom Bogu da u većini slučajeva i je tako...ali moj potpis govori sve iako sam imal izvanrednu trudnoću, tko je kriv ja ili ginekolog...naravno nitko, niti na to možeš utjecati, jednostavno se tako posložilo, naše dijete je bilo "sretnik" kod kojeg se priroda jenostavno poigrala....e sad zanimljiva mi je uvijek ova rasprava o pretragama i nadomjescima. Za to sam da neke stvari koje možeš prevenirati, preveniraš npr. uzimati folnu kiselinu (pa nikome nije naškodila), a sve ostale pretrage...uvijek se pitam što je njihov cilj?...vjerujem da nema jednoznačnog odgovora, što je i u redu jer svakog od nas more strahovi u različitom stupnju...a što tu opet nije ljudski?

----------


## bebelina

*Gioia* , molim te , moja i tvoja misljenja se razlikuju , ali ne trebas biti bezobrazna i potcjenjivati druge. Svrha foruma je razmjena iskustva i misljenja.  :Smile:  
*Ring* zao mi je zbog svake izgubljene bebice i slazem se s tobom u


> Za to sam da neke stvari koje možeš prevenirati, preveniraš


 , ali ovaj drugi dio mi nije bas bezazlen jer nitko od nas ne radi pretrage koje bi pokazale sto nam fali , a sto ne. Protivim se olakom uzimanju dodataka prehrani , jer i ljecnici se slazu da previse vitamina i minerala nije dobro , zar ne?    :Smile:   A ovdje u par rijeci ima o visku folne kiseline http://www.vitamini.hr/4984.aspx

----------


## bugaloo

Za sve vas koje ne znate dr.Kulišić radi u ordinaciji doktora Anđelića petkom. Njegov sam pacijent već neko vrijeme, a moje povjerenje je dobio još u prvoj trudnoći koja je hvala Bogu dobro završila. Nakon toga sam još dva puta ostala trudna i nažalost imala spontani. 
Osim što je temeljit i stručan ima sve odlike dobrog liječnika koji vam u takvim situacijama kad vam se ruši cijeli svijet zna reći i lipu rič i utješit vas, a to se ne zaboravlja.

----------


## kailash

Ovdje pričamo o rodilištima. Postoji puno tema o dodacima prehrani u trudnoći, na podforumu o trudnoći , npr  ovdje, pa vas molim da o tome raspravljate tamo. Hvala.

----------


## dijanam

bugaloo, ža mi je zbog spontanih. I slažem se ovo za dr. Kulišića, i meni se njegov pristup izuzetno svidja.
Kailash, razumijem forumska pravila, ali ovakvim rezovima se ubija ionako siromašna forumska komunikacija žena iz Zadra. Pa često zna tema odlutati, što ima veze.

----------


## kailash

Naravno da tema odluta, to se događa svugdje, zato postoje moderatori da ju ponovno  usmjere na ono zbog čega postoji ovaj podforum.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Za sve vas koje ne znate dr.Kulišić radi u ordinaciji doktora Anđelića petkom. Njegov sam pacijent već neko vrijeme, a moje povjerenje je dobio još u prvoj trudnoći koja je hvala Bogu dobro završila. Nakon toga sam još dva puta ostala trudna i nažalost imala spontani. 
> Osim što je temeljit i stručan ima sve odlike dobrog liječnika koji vam u takvim situacijama kad vam se ruši cijeli svijet zna reći i lipu rič i utješit vas, a to se ne zaboravlja.


Da li još uvijek Kulišić radi u ordinaciji dr. Anđelića? Petkom popodne ili? Jel radi preko hzzo-a ili privatno?

----------


## kikic

Mislim da je dr. Anđelić prešao u privatnike pa vjerojatno tako i radi dr. Kulišić kad ga mijenja, neka me isprave ako sam u krivu

----------


## nevenera

dobro je znati. meni je dr kulišić super. inače sam kod dr krpine s kojim sam super zadovoljna no kad sam u bolnici završila zbog prijevremenog poroda dr kulišić me tako lijepo znao smiriti i sve objasniti. i na porodu mi je bio. istina, kako je bio prijevremeni bilo je njih četvoro ali dok su ostali samo gledali kulišić mi je sve objašnjavao za vrijeeme i nakon poroda (posteljicu nisam porodila već je pod općom anestezijom skinuta).

----------


## MaČa

Bokić...ja nisam trudna i to eli xD..sam hitno trebam kod nekog ginekologa tu u zadru... Cubelic mi je najblizi al ne znam kad radi ni placa li se pregled kod njega ak si maloljetan.. pomagajte pls  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ivana2008

Da se ponovo pridružim ovoj temi pošto sam ponovo trudna.
Dakle za sve zainteresirane dr. Kulišić radi privatno srijedom popodne u ordinaciji dr. Crvelina. 
Prije dvije godine sam na ovom topicu tako nešto poželjela i eto želja mi se ispunila. No, znate kako se kaže ''budi oprezan s onim što želiš''. 
Za sada je sve super i on je baš krasan i temeljit (možda i pre, jel ultrazvuk dosta dugo traje). No, nikad se ne zna.
Ali kao što rekoh drago mi je da je i on sada dostupan kao privatni ginekolog jer ga sve žene hvale zbog humanog pristupa.

----------


## anabanana

Krenula sam čitati ovaj topic zbog dr. Vlatkovića jer sam se narucila kod njega za prvi UZV i planiram voditi cijelu trudnocu kod njega, pa me zanimalo kakva su vasa iskustva. U prvom me porodu docekao dr. Kulusic, i nakon sto sam zavrsila u OB Zadar tecaj za porod, bila sam jako sretna. Medutim daljnim tijekom poroda mi se toliko zamjerio da ga vise nikad u zivotu ne zelim srest ni vidit.Poneo se jako neprofesionalno i nezainteresirano. Mozda sam ja kriva sto sam dosla rodit nedjeljom navecer. No, necu ici OT

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Naravno da ti nisi ni zbog čega kriva kamoli zbog toga što si došla roditi nedjelju navečer. Što se točno dogodilo, ako želiš reći? možeš i na pp
Nije OT, dobro je čuti i drugu stranu.

----------


## ivana2008

*anabana* Baš mi je žao što si imala loše iskustvo sa dr. K, ali ja ga sad još jednom želim pohvaliti jer sam zahvlajujući njemu imala porod iz snova. I beskrajno sam mu zahvlana na tome. I svakako ga preporučujem, osobito onim trudnicama koje žele što prirodniji porod, loptu i stolčić.

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam bila kod dokt. Krpine par godina.i sve ok.nije loš-uvik je bio spreman sve objasniti, ali sestra njegova je znala biti jako DRSKA.moje iskustvo, priče u čekaoni, i komentari drugih cura koje znam.....
pocela sam voditi trudnoču kod njega,ali sam pukla nakon drskog ispada njegove sestre(nije imao uzv,nije radio to popodne ,a meni je bilo loše, doživila šok, imala jake kontrakcije i otišla sam kod privatnika,a sestra je poludila sutradan kad sam došla kod krpine sa nalazima privatnika.nije me tila pustiti kod dokt,iako sam imala volju čekati,i rekla da nemogu na bolovanje,da dodem za 2tjedna kad sam narucena).
i pokupila sam se kod dokt.Vlatkovića. i rekla mu da želim voditi trudnoču kod njega.sestra ivana jakooooooooooooooo draga,ljubazna.sve pohvale.
za svakog dokt u zadru sam čula neku lošu stvar. svatko od njih ima neki - i +. razna su iskustva.
VLATKOVIĆ- drag,ljubazan,i što god da ga upitam sve mi odgovori detaljno.obavi pregled vaginalno i uzv-200kn.(krpina više nedaje uputnice nikome ko vodi kod privatnika trudnoću, jer je imao inspekciju pa se boji.). meni moja dokt opće prakse da.
sad sam 33+6tt i sljedeci pregled mi je u četvrtak. nakon svakog pregleda ja sam smirena.i veselim se bebi još više kad vidim da je sve ok.
a odlučila sam kod njega jer je moja mama prije 2god završila na kiretaži.i jedva sam je nagovorila da hitno idemo kod bilo koga.i spasio ju je, jer bi inace iskrvarila skroz.i hitno ju je poslao u bolnicu.nije smila cekati više ni trenutka.
i tada je ostavio dojam na nju,a i na mene. 
muž, prijateljica- tko dođe samnom na pregled smije uci samnom i viditi bebu na ultrazvuku.
ja imam *sve pohvale za dokt VLATKOVIĆA*

----------


## erina

Malo da dignem temu, zanima me ako tko zna kako funkcionira sada ordinacija dr. Vlatkovića obzirom da sam vidjela da sada s njim radi dr. Tadić, da li zajednički vode pacijente ili je svako na svoju stranu? 
Jel neko vodio trudnoću kod dr. Tadić i kakva su vaša iskustva? Mene je porodila i ostavila super dojam:  vedra, nasmješena i brižna u pusto nedjeljno popodne...na mene djelovala opuštajuće, jel uvijek takva ili sam imala sreće :D

----------


## Trina

Dr Tadić radi u njegovoj ambulanti ali u suprotnim smjenama. Ona je ponedjeljkom i petkom popodne, ostalim danima ujutro a Vlatković obrnuto. Mislim da svatko ima svoje pacijente. Ja sam maloprije došla od nje. Nije moja doktorica ali kod nje odem kad god mi treba drugo mišljenje ili 4D uzv. Žena je stvarno super, susretljiva, vesela, pozitivna, nježna i taktična. Meni je ona nakon onog mog slona od doktora zakon, stvarno bi je preporučila bilo kome. Meni su nju preporučili i nije mi žao što sam bila već dva puta. Tako da mislim da nije stvar u sreći o kojoj pričaš nego je stvarno odlična i opuštajuće djeluje na žene.

----------


## erina

Thanx  :Smile:  Baš mi drago da nije bila samo slučajnost jer dojmila nas se jako. Uf, nije baš da mi smjene pašu ali probala bi nešto iskombinirati... jel bude pretrpana čekaonica ili neka normala da dođeš na red otprilike kad si naručen?

----------


## Trina

Prvi put je bila baš pretrpana čekaonica a drugi put nije. Ali oba puta sam ušla i prije vremena kad sam bila naručena, dobro su organizirani

----------


## anci panci

Ja imam lose iskustvo s dr vlatkovicem!!!!kao prvo prije mjesec dana nam je sa 100posto sigurnoscu rekao spol djeteta....naime nisam niti pitala spol...on je rekao na pregledu da je 100posto siguran da nosim decka!bili smo presretni jer smo to htjeli....nakon  mjesec dana mrtvo hladno mi kaze da nosim curicu....rekla sam mu da mi je garantirao prosli put da je decko i da je njegov 4d pouzdan...etk toliko o tome!razocarala sam se jako...nije mi se svidjelo kako me uvjerio u krivo....nije se trebao tako postaviti mogao je reci da nije siguran...a ne bezveze ljudima.zadavati sokove!i ne svida.mi se sto sam morala izvlaciti vazne informacije iz njega!

----------


## Macropus rufogriseus

Nedavno sam imala loše iskustvo s dr. Vlatkovićem. Nakon što sam testom ustanovila trudnoću, otišla sam kod njega na pregled (5. tjedan trudnoće), da to potvrdim, te mi je sljedeći pregled zakazao za dva tjedna. Već nakon tjedan dana imala sam mali smećkasti iscjedak, pa sam otišla ponovno kod njega (6. tjedan trudnoće), misleći da će mi propisati nekakve tablete, uputiti me da mirujem i sl...Pogledao me na UZV i rekao da imam praznu gestacijsku vrećicu, tj. Blighted ovum, da se plod već treba vidjeti, i srce kako kuca. Na moj upit misli li možda da bi se nešto do idućeg tjedna ipak vidjelo, on je rekao da nema šanse, ako se ne vidi sad da niti neće, i da mi je najbolje odmah otići na kiretažu da se ne mučim, da dugo ne krvarim i patim od bolova. Ja odem u bolnicu, specijalizantica odmah kaže da je 6. tjedan prerano i da se obično plod vidi tek u 7. tjednu. Pogledala me na UZV, i vidjela se žumanjčana vrećica, koja se kod njega nije vidjela jer, usput rečeno ima prelošu sliku na uzv, što me iznenadilo jer kao, privatnik je, očekuje se da ima najmoderniji aparat. Specijalizantica u bolnici je rekla da pričekam tjedan dana, što sam i napravila, i nakon tjedan dana otišla ponovno u bolnicu na pregled i jasno se vidio plod veličine 6 mm i otkucaji. Naravno, trudnoću više ne vodim kod njega jer u njega nemam povjerenja. Ne kažem da doktor ne može pogriješiti, ali ova greška mu stvarno nije trebala, jer uz toliko godina rada trebao bi znati kad se što vidi, i kad bi se trebalo vidjeti, a ne tako olako ispaliti takve dijagnoze, pa ti idućih tjedan dana strepi što će biti na pregledu. Da sam u bolnici slučajno naletila na nekog isto tako površnog doktora koji bi razmišljao kao on, možda bi napravila najveću glupost i otišla na kiretažu. Smatram da je dr. Vlatković isluženi doktor koji je valjao dok je bio predan tom poslu tj. dok se nije počeo baviti maslinama. Očigledno iz svake struke treba otići dok još valjaš. Savjetujem svima uhvatiti se mladih doktora

----------


## Antony

Imam pitanje na tvoj komentar, jel to znači da imas nemaš zdravstveno mozes doci kod njega na pregled

----------

